# Horse injured while with trainer for sale! *graphic pic warning*



## Pipersmom

I own a beautiful bay roan, that looks totally like a blue roan in Fall and Winter, and will only turn 5 this Spring. My brother was just diagnosed with Cancer 3 months ago, and I've just been diagnosed with Chronice Kidney Disease stage 3, and I have other health issues, so we decided that we needed to sell my newly broke/gentled mare Piper. A friend of mine takes horses in and does tune ups on them, then she sells them. She has many resources and since my mare had set for about 10 weeks due to a hot nail and other hoof issue, I figured she needed a tune-up. So, I assigned her to this friend of mine, since I needed her gone quickly to take care of these health issues. Sadly instead of working with Piper daily, this friend let her sit, and she did not put her up at her own place, but according to her, due to Winter mud, she placed my mare at a friend's house where there is an arena to ride in and it's much drier, etc. and I was assured that this friend is very knowledgeable and responsible and that my friend would be there a lot to work with my horse. She would get 20% from the sale, and the horse, would sell for $2,500 and my Western Saddle would sell for about $450 on top of that. 

Sadly my friend didn't seem to work my horse as regularly as I would have liked, and Piper sat too long and then when this third party friend tried to ride her, Piper crow hopped and showed that she would need more of a tune-up than first thought. I kept telling my friend that Piper shouldn't sit that long, but she didn't listen, and it was not good that she would have to drive to this third party that was now involved to work with my horse. It was now past Christmas and I had given her Piper in late October. 

One early morning at about 6:00 AM, I got a text from my friend saying that "Piper got her back legs caught in the fence. One leg is just missing hair, the other leg took more of a beating", those were her exact words. She said she took care of the vet, but Piper would need stall rest and would need at least 6 month to heal. Then I asked for a photo, I had had a call with my friend and was also told there wouldn't be much of a scar, and all was downplayed, oh boy was that wrong, this injury is severe! Piper would not be sold or ridden for a long time and to tell you the truth, I still cannot imagine how Piper got this injury. 

The reason I am now posting here, is because I am wondering who is liable? It's been two weeks since this happened and my own Vet said this wound needs to be irrigated daily and have the bandages changed daily! It is cut to the bone and cannot even be stitched together. Today I found out my "friend" is only changing the wraps every 4 days, at least that is what she says, it may even be weekly, as the photo now looks like she let it drain and then ripped the new skin off when she finally did change wraps. I don't know what she is or isn't doing, but my mare isn't getting the best care! I have no boarding place for her now, and am too ill to care for her myself. There were no contracts signed and no waivers of liability! This was a hard lesson to learn! Piper shouldn't have to suffer for it and I may just have to give her to a rescue if possible. Any tips or info would be much appreciated. Graphic photo attached!


----------



## humanartrebel1020

She should be liable because she moved the horse from where it should have been located due to winter weather and the horse was injured severely under her horrible care. If you didnt make a contract your both likely liable now. Sorry. Call aspca and surrender her. She gives no cares if the world were to end for this animal and you are letting this continue.


----------



## Pipersmom

I am not letting this continue, I called my Vet today and found out about the poor care TODAY! I will gladly surrender her to a nearby horse rescue that I've checked out! I have given only love to this horse, and now this! Thank you for your opinion. I found this out today! I am already working out how I can place my mare elsewhere. My biggest concern is not letting her end up with a kill buyer. Please conform to the rules of this forum and try not to be insulting. You don't know me at all, and I didn't know this was going to be the poor care my horse would get! Thanks!


----------



## waresbear

Well you could try to sue her but chances are you wouldn't get much. The horse is a money pit now, badly injured and will be out of work for at least 6 months, if not more by the looks of that wound. if this trainer doesn't want to take care of the horse properly, you might want to look at giving it away or euth'ing.


----------



## loosie

Jeez! I'm so sorry to hear your story. If you had nothing in writing, I don't have a clue whether you could hold your 'friend' liable in any way.

But for the sake of the horse you need to get her out of there Pronto! She needs intensive care if she is ever likely to heal. If not, or it will involve too much suffering, you'll need to make the hardest decision.

Considering your situation, you could go to a rescue - or someone able to give the care she needs - & see if they will take your mare on, with the proviso that if she becomes sound & saleable then you will get a cut...?


----------



## Pipersmom

I do not plan to euthanize. She is a young horse. I will get her good care and she can still be a pasture pet with a good life! Thank you! I do not care if I make money off of her at this point. It's about her quality of life!


----------



## Pipersmom

Thank you so much! I don't even care to get a cut, I just want my mare to get good care and heal up. Her life has been altered greatly and I feel partly responsible for trusting the wrong person. I am making calls and sending out e-mails to rescues already! Thanks again!


----------



## humanartrebel1020

That sounds like good course of action. I didnt mean to insult you Piper. You are not to blame for your illness.Your friend may be less likely to wish to pay a proper vet bill which is very important.


----------



## Pipersmom

I understand that. And you are right about that. From what I heard from her today, I cannot even be sure that the man who came out on the night of the injury was a real vet. She claims she can't remember his name, and lost his card, when I asked who he was. She said I wouldn't know this "Vet" because she had to save money. I also wanted to post this here for another reason, it's almost Spring and soon many people will be sending their horses to their trainers for tune-ups for either 30, 60, or 90 days. This could happen to anyone. Most people do not sign any type of agreement when their horses go to training. I hope this horrible event will open some eyes. I am working hard to get Piper out of that place! My Vet is also helping me. I am not going to let her suffer, each day is one too many! I got my own vet involved asap!


----------



## Pipersmom

It is getting a bit late here, at least for me. I am going to sign out for a bit and head over to my e-mail so I can e-mail another horse rescue. I'd like to reach as many as possible in the next 24 hours. My vet will be calling me again tomorrow. Even my doctor has reached out to a couple of aquaintances that own horses and have rescued horses before. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I will check back here later or early in the am. Thanks to all of you for your input. I just want what is best for Piper. She didn't deserve this!


----------



## tinyliny

That's a good warning to folks; GET IT IN WRITING!!! liability, care, # of days being ridden, etc.


your 'friend' , who sent your mare to this place . . has she/he nothing to say bout this? I mean, it's her fault that your mare ended up there, no? Did she even ask you if the horse could be moved there?


I would be so angry. After I got care for your mare, I'd be putting up this information on FB to make sure others don't go there. 



just a warning, though, please don't do that here. no names. We can't allow that here, but you can use your own social media page to let the world know of your experience.


----------



## loosie

^& on principle, I'm all for 'name & shame' for this sort of thing on FB but you can get yourself in hot water doing so, so if you do that, be careful, word it so you don't get done for slander - be factual, not emotional & have proof of what you tell.


----------



## LoriF

I have no advice. Just wanted to say that I'm sorry that this is happening to Piper and you. It's hard to control what people do with what is yours on a good day, when you are ill that makes it even harder. Hopefully, you can get her out of where she is soon and find a safe place for her to heal.


----------



## ApuetsoT

Even if you cant find a rescue or something, that horse needs to out of there tomorrow. Find any nearby by bording facility that is able to do the wound care. Put out a call on social media, theres plenty of people who would be willing to trailer a horse in need. It'll cost you more, but will tide you over until you can find an appropriate home. You might also need to look into giving her away, but that will require extensive screenings.


----------



## QtrBel

Is she two going on three which is what you said in your original post or is she 5? That could make a difference to me as for care. So sorry this happened. It also may well be a much longer period of care. I had one that had a very similar injury. It took over a year of intensive care and no riding just hand walking starting at 9 months in. I didn't ride her for almost two years. The injury happened the day I bought and was done by the hauler. No agreement in writing - just verbal. I ended up covering all of her costs. My next to nothing cost me way more than I could afford. Thanks to a caring vet willing to take payments I was able to keep her.


----------



## Foxhunter

That is one heck of a flipping mess. 

I will say that is some friend you have there! 

I had a yearling filly do much the same injury and it healed but did leave a heck of a scar. However, I have used this with great results, there are pictures on the site of a colt with a flank injury that was mine. Also many other pictures of similar severe injury. 

https://pfwondersalve.com


----------



## Pipersmom

I've thought about this. First I want to get my horse out of there of course. I don't want her to let her anger out on my mare, but yes, I am angry and she said my mare would be placed at her friend's temporarly, which I thought would be a few days. I didn't realize she would keep her there from October till now! She basically abandoned my mare there and didn't train her or care for her. And all she had to say about this was that horses tend to get injured, things happen, and we know this. She has this attitude that she knows it all. There was no real apology or anything. My mare lost a lot, as did I. So yes, I am angry. She posts on FB daily, so if I post anything on FB she would be ruined. I want to give this a lot of thought because she is loved there and has a huge following. I don't want to bring negativity my way rather than to warn people about something bad that's going on. This takes finess and diplomacy! Thank you for your comment, I do appreciate it and it's food for thought!


----------



## Pipersmom

Yes, I can screen shot her text messages which are great proof of all of this. I've kept them all, plus the photos and all of that. I would leave emotion out of it as best I could. As I said to tinyliny, I need to handle this with diplomacy and finess. She has a great following of friends on Facebook, I don't use FB often, so posting there could backfire. Still it would be good to warn people. This will take some thoughtful consideration. Right now my main task is to get my mare out of there and get her proper care. Thank you for you input! It is much appreciated.


----------



## Pipersmom

Thank you so much! This has been heartbreaking and I've shed some tears. Piper is such a beautiful horse and for this to happen to her ...well she just didn't deserve this! No horse deserves this! I thank you for you kind words and thoughts! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

I have been sending out e-mails and making calls since yesterday when I found out that her bandages aren't being changed as they should be. I am willing to give her to a horse rescue after I've checked it out thoroughly. My vet is also looking for a place. All the nearby barns seem to have waiting lists. I am doing my best and I stayed up very late last night sending out e-mails. I hope to have her out of there by this weekend. I just need to make sure she doesn't end up with a kill buyer or in another bad situation, sadly that takes some checking and slows down the process. In the interim my vet is calling my "friend" and will tell her what kind of care Piper needs and that that is not optional! Maybe his getting involved will make her last day or two there a bit easier. Thank you!


----------



## Filou

When an injury like that first occurs, you want to leave the wrap on for 3-4 days at first. This let's the new skin heal up rather than be irritated by daily bandage changes. I would hope they are putting an antibiotic cream on there when changing the bandage, and that they are using a tefla non stick pad on the bandage. 

I know that it's not any type of solution, but I hope it brings you some peace knowing that a 4 day bandage change is okay.


----------



## Pipersmom

The lady that sold her to me told me she was 2, the vet told me she is closer to 4 going on 5. She'll be 5 this Spring. I got my Vet to get involved the minute I suspected that my "friend" used someone that may not even be a vet. My horse's care has always been my first priority. I realize that this could take well over a year to heal and a couple of rescues have gotten back to me stating that they just don't have the manpower to rehab a horse with this kind of injury. She cannot even be handwalked yet, she needs to be in a stall and stay there, which is difficult for a horse this young. Thank you so much for your response.


----------



## Pipersmom

Wow, those are quite bad! I've worried about proudflesh already. Thanks for the link! Yes I cannot say that I consider this lady a true friend anymore. I'll have to get some PF Wondersalve! Thank you!!!


----------



## Pipersmom

Thank you, we are now 2 weeks into it now and I doubt she is using the special pad or an anti biotic cream of anytype. The Vet said to irrigate daily as it is draining. I thank you for your comment, I will pass it on to the next person caring for her. <3


----------



## jaydee

I'm sorry to hear about what's happened to your horse and to you.
You might have some grounds to sue if you weren't consulted about the property she was going to be moved too - your horse has gone from having value and had the potential to increase in value to currently having no value at all and a financial burden.
Its possible that you wouldn't have approved a facility with the type of fencing that a horse can get its leg through and cause that sort of injury. That isn't to say that horses won't always find something to damage themselves on but wire between horses in adjoining fields is a hazard that an owner should be able to chose to take or not take a risk with.


As for how you proceed with the mare now is not an easy matter.
Rescues can't often afford the money and time on physical injuries like that - your best hope with a rescue is to offer a sum of money every month to cover the treatment costs. 
Someone looking for a companion horse might work the same way and they'd be more likely to have the time to treat the injury 


At the end of the day you might have to opt for euthanasia. Hard though that seems, its a much better way for a horse to end its life than in a slaughter yard after a grueling journey to Mexico.


----------



## horselovinguy

Ouch... all the way around is a huge ouch!
You need to do what you need to do for Piper, but also for your own health concerns...
Your vet is involved now... Does he know of reputable rescues that will take on this kind of injury and rehab?
This is no 3 month and done deal but guessing closer to a year with a injury as large and deep as this one is...maybe more.
Yes, every day she will need care of dressing changes, debridement and careful medication applied, bandages to the wound applied and re-wrapping...stall confinement except for when she is being treated.
If you give her to a rescue you will have no say in her care, if she is given to another rescue or individual or yes, euthanized if that is a better option for the animal once the rescues vet evaluates her.
She is young, but she had a terrible injury and is it permanent and debilitating in her ability to get around pain-free and safely?
Those are questions only a vet might guesstimate at....

Your heart is so hurting and I'm sorry for that...
Please, this is not meant to be cruelly aimed at you...
But...
Is it in Pipers best interest to have to live with a injury that may not ever heal properly because "she is young" or is it in her best interest to give her a painless way out of a large never-ending hurt of a weight-bearing limb so skin and flesh mangled...
Horses are stoic about showing pain or their tolerance to pain....does not mean she has none and what kind of pain medication is she going to need to live with long-term as the leg is ongoing a debridement hoping for tissue to regrow.
What concerns me is that bone and the dried appearance of it....
Has your vet physically seen her or are they going only by pictures you now are showing?
A hands-on evaluation was done and you have not been given more information about other inner structures possibly being damaged and outcome of healing with time?
A timeline guide was not given by the vet, a guesstimate on costs to rehab this leg injury?
And finally....not every rescue can offer forever pasture-pet status to their "intakes"...
Today, still this country faces a overabundance of horses not wanted, not cared for and because of that rescues are still over-flowing with horses already rehabbed and no one looking to adopt or foster...
Do the research so carefully or you will be needing to foot the enormous bills this horse is facing and care needed till you can try to find her a new home.
I wish you only good healing, minimal loss of use and scarring but reality is a sad partner sometimes in horse ownership.
Be realistic in what you can do and know that their is no kinder thing when facing such difficult healing and forever limitations heavy scar tissue is going to put on Piper to give her a release to the heavens.
It is not your fault, nor is it truly the trainers fault...injuries happen, they just do.
Fault though is for not getting the proper care for the animal when it happened cause at that time there were options now long gone....that _does_ fall on the trainer who was in-care trusted of the animal.
Rendering of appropriate follow-up care has not been happening is very obvious by the appearance of this neglected injury.
_If there was a vet there was a bill._..no way would said trainer be footing that bill and not following medical care prescribed as that is negligence...
No trainer does not know the name of a attending vet when called in for emergent care...

You're in a strange predicament with this one...but Piper and her care or decisions about her care need to come first.
I offer you the best in finding peace and a solution that be least painful to your heart.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## ApuetsoT

Does your vet have facilities? Most I know of have something to keep horses overnight. You'd have to pay them board and stuff, but they usually have opening and might willing to keep her and do the wound care until you can find something else.


----------



## Jolly101

That’s a tough situation your in. I hope everything works out okay for you and your horse. 

I second the suggestion to offer to pay for treatment costs and possibly care time as well at a rescue. Possibly even board prices. You could also put out a post on Facebook looking for suggestions on board facilities etc that would provide full care, including the wound care. Some facilities don’t advertise and you never know If they may have a spot to fill. 

Unfortunately, your options are limited and whichever option you decide on will be pricy, but I wish you luck.


----------



## Pipersmom

Thank you, I understand what you are saying. I want to try everything in my power before I consider putting this horse down. She means a great deal to me and she deserves a chance. However I do understand where you are coming from and euthanasia may be our last option and I may have to consider that at the end of the day. I thank you for your thoughtful input. It's a good idea to offer a fee to the rescues I contact since my mare is a burden at this point and nobody will want to spend the time to rehab her, plus the bandages are costly as well. You've helped me a great deal. What I'd be saving in board, I can pay out for her care.


----------



## Pipersmom

You have brought up some eye opening issues and some issues that I take to heart. Piper is my first concern, and I reply this late, because I've been working on trying to resolve this issue, but you are right. My vet had gone out to see Piper initially, but he has been very busy and he only gave me the basic information, i.e. it would take 6-8 month to heal, and that it needs to be irrigated and re-bandaged every day. He put Piper on Bute and anti biotics. He will be back out to see her this coming week and now I obviously have many questions to ask him. I've made a list. When he was first out there I think I was still in shock and not yet thinking that far ahead. My main concern was Piper's initial treatment. I cannot thank you enough for your post and input and yes, if I have to relief Piper of her pain, by putting her down, I'll have to do that. I do not want her to suffer all her life with that leg. It wouldn't be fair to her. I love this horse and this is very hard for me, but I have to do what's right for her. Thank you again.


----------



## Pipersmom

He has facilities but is full up with cattle from a dairy that got ill. He is also way to busy, it's been hard to even reach him. I will call around and see if I can find someone else. Thank you!


----------



## Pipersmom

Thank you, I will do that! I appreciate your input!


----------



## 4horses

That is a very serious injury. My concern would be infection. Honestly, i don't think the horse will recover without dedicated and experienced nursing. I doubt rescues would take the horse. The ideal horse for a rescue is one that can be rehabilitated and rehomed. 

I would definitely look for a vet that has a facility to keep injured horses and send the horse there. If not, i would probably euthanize, unless you can be there daily to do the bandage change yourself. Who is in charge of giving the horse antibiotics and pain meds? 

As for Facebook, i believe as long as you only post facts, you can't be sued for slander. Well, you can be sued but they won't win unless they can prove you posted falsely. 

I wouldn't bother contacting more rescues. I think it is extremely unlikely they will have the resources for this. 

It may be difficult to find board for a horse like this because if i had a boarder like you, it would make me liable if something goes wrong...if i change the bandage wrong, or if the horse gets worse, you could sue me... Only with a big payment upfront and an iron clad liability release, would i even consider taking on a horse like that. 

If you have to move the horse 2 hours away to find a vet facility, i would do so. My fear is that you will have to euthanize due to not getting adequate care. For that matter, with an injury this severe, even with excellent care, things can still go wrong. Time is not on your side here. 

I would be calling veterinary facilities first thing in the morning and getting that horse moved ASAP!


----------



## Pipersmom

Thank you, that makes sense. It is another sad truth. I am already realizing that I am in a terrible spot and I've put the word out to my own vet to ask around among other vets. I will be up most of the night sending e-mails to vet clinics and will make many calls tomorrow as well. She is getting anti biotic treatment from the woman whose property she is currently on, but that is just what I've been told. I am focused on finding Piper a place, not so much on posting anything on Facebook. My horse is my priority. Thank you for your input!


----------



## trailhorserider

I know a lady who had a horse get a similar injury twice on the same leg, several years apart. Both times it was down to the bone. It happened in the horse trailer and I was there when it happened the second time. The horse for some reason went down and got it's leg caught under the stud divider. There may have not been quite as much bone exposed, but it was almost an identical injury. The mare recovered from it twice and is still a sound riding horse (with a really ugly scar).

I guess what I am saying it, it could definitely go south BUT I have seen horses recover from similar injuries and still be sound. The biggest risk I think is keeping the bone moist so it doesn't die. I remember reading that bones don't do well exposed to air.


----------



## Celeste

She urgently needs daily hosing of the wound, topical antibiotics applied, and daily bandage change. 

She also needs to be on long term antibiotics. The use of human labeled sulfamethoxazone/trimethoprin (Septra) would not be terribly expensive. 

Has she had a tetanus booster?

What about pain medication?

Even if you are very ill, if you have a place to keep her, this is something that you should be able to do yourself if you can walk at all. It will give you a purpose.

If she is not going to be treated properly, she should be put down. That is a horrible injury. Without seeing it in person, I can't tell if she has enough muscle and tendons to make her ever able to recover.

Discuss her care with a good equine veterinarian. If she is going to be thrown out in the pasture to die slowly of infection, she should be put down.

I would consult a lawyer. With friends like that, you don't need enemies. 

I cannot even verbalize the degree of anger I would feel if this were done to my beloved mare. I am so sorry for your pain and for Piper's pain.


----------



## loosie

On further thought & reading replies, assuming you can't look after the horse yourself, if you've got the $$ I'd pay for her to go to an equine hospital for the necessary care. Now. Don't wait! If you haven't got those funds, then I'd have the horse put down.


----------



## Pipersmom

Thank you that is good to hear!


----------



## COWCHICK77

Pipersmom said:


> He has facilities but is full up with cattle from a dairy that got ill. He is also way to busy, it's been hard to even reach him. I will call around and see if I can find someone else. Thank you!


Since you're in Boise call Idaho Equine Hospital!
They are very reasonably priced, excellent vets and have the facilities to take care of her.


----------



## Pipersmom

I don't have land, I had to board her when she was with me. So now that no boading place will take her I am in a bad spot. She has had a tetanus booster, for which I'm so grateful. She is currently in a box stall and not even being hand walked yet. She is on Bute, but since that upsets the stomach with long use, we are looking for something else to put her on. I am not sure what anti biotic she's on, but was assured she is on a daily dose. I will find that out when I go back out with my vet. There are no plans to throw her out into a pasture, not if I can help it. And yes, I am very angy. I love this horse and put a lot of time and energy into training her. She has been damaged so severely that her life has been affected and it is now a life or death question. That is unforgivable. I am focusing on her right now, because anger has never benefited anyone or anything, but it does exist. Mostly I am sad. I will consult a lawyer, that is great advice and I thank you so much for caring and for your input. 

And to see exactly what I stand to lose here, here is a video of my mare that I made:


----------



## Pipersmom

Thank you! I'll have to check on the cost. I was selling Piper because I had to, not because I wanted to. My medical bills were just getting to be too much. Additionally my brother has huge medical bills since he's going through chemo for cancer. I have to be able to afford them, but I realize that I may not have a choice. I appreciate the tip.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Pipersmom said:


> Thank you! I have to be able to afford them, my medical bills have been huge and my brother's as well, he has cancer, but I'll see what we can do! They do tend to be expensive. I wish I could bill my "friend". If she is to stay there for over 6-8 months it will cost me a small fortune, however I realize that I may not have a choice. I will call and find out what it would cost. I appreciate the tip.


I live in northern NV and hauled my horse the 4 hour trip one way to do his surgery there. It was cheaper than any vet down here. The price came in under estimate. Vet was great, text me every couple days to check on healing progress. 

No matter what it is not going to cheap unfortunately. 5 years ago I went through the same injury although not as severe as yours. Maybe 1/4 the size, down to the bone, but same spot on the hind leg.
If I remember right it was a good 3 months of healing time. Couple small set backs, an issue of proud flesh delaying healing and bone sequestration. A pulled a piece of bone out the size of a quarter complete with barb wire scratches!

In all honesty, bandanging supplies over those months cost more than the initial vet bill. Also at first I was told not to bandage every day as not to aggravate it. Every few days. You get the feel for when it needs changing. There were times I changed bandages every day, sometimes it healed better doing it every other day. 

I know the wound looks scary and I thought for sure I'd have a crippled colt(he just turned 2 years old at the time of the accident) Vet reassured me it was in the best place possible. He healed up sound and as a 7 year old he is still sound and all you can see is a slight raise in flesh and some funky hair growth. 
I've seen pictures of horses with injuries like yours and they healed.

I realize you have a lot on your plate and this was the last thing you needed and your options and funds are limited. At the very least call Idaho Equine and talk to them, they might know someone who would take her on?


----------



## Knave

I really like @COWCHICK77’s advice. I am sorry this happened. That cut is terrible! 

On a total side note, the mare does look young to me! I doubt a vet to be wrong and I’m sure he mouthed her, but I would be convinced she was a younger horse!


----------



## greentree

Judge Judy.... 

I am so sorry you are going through this. It is definitely not right, and you deserve compensation.


----------



## SilverMaple

Is the mare sound on the leg? If so, offering her to anyone who would take her is an option, although it's hard to know where she'd end up given that this is a severe injury, will be expensive and time-consuming to treat, and may still result in her death a few months down the road. I don't have a stall for her or I'd tell you if she's sound and you can get her here, I'd take her. Wish I could. :-( One of mine did something like this when I was a teen. It took a ton of time and a small fortune in medications and bandages, but he did heal. It was an ugly leg, but he was sound on it; never took a lame step throughout the whole process.

If she is not sound on the leg, I would really consider euthing her. You have nobody to care for her, your finances are tight, and the chances of a good recovery for her to be anything more than pasture-sound if that are very limited. She has a big risk for infection and if any structural damage to the leg was done, her prognosis is rather poor without daily care, bandage changes, etc. 

I'm sorry this is happening to you and your filly.


----------



## knightrider

Watching your video made me cry . . . such a beautiful talented horse damaged so horribly. I feel so bad for you.


----------



## Pipersmom

I was selling the horse because I became ill and my brother had been diagnosed with cancer. I wasn't trying to sell her because I didn't want her anymore. Sadly I don't have the funds for Idaho Equine. Now I've spoken with my veterinarian late yesterday, and he said that at this point bandage changes should be done every 3 days, and when I brought up Euthenasia, he said not to be too quick to put her down. She is putting weight on that leg. He will re-examine her and we will discuss her future from there. I do appreciate your input. It is all food for thought. We may have a place for her that can and would care for her for what I'm paying now for boarding. The lady wants to hear what the vet has to say after further examination.


----------



## Pipersmom

That gives me hope, thank you, I will. Bless your heart! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

Two vets have checked her teeth and said that she's nearly 5 now. She looks very young and hadn't even grown much when I purchased her, but they keep telling me that according to her teeth, she's at least 4. What can I say? She does look young to me too.


----------



## Pipersmom

I feel that way too, but I must focus on Piper first. I will take some time to talk to an attorney when things slow down a bit. Thanks!


----------



## Knave

She does look young, but teeth rarely lie.  You did such a lovely job with her. I feel terrible for you that you are going through this.

If I had a spot for her I’d take her on. She has a really nice start and I think she’ll make a lovely horse. With that in mind you might have an easier job finding someone who would want to do the work she will need. I wish for you circumstances were different.


----------



## Pipersmom

She is putting weight on that leg and seems to be wanting to walk on it, in fact she's rather restless and would like to do more than walk on it. Yes, she's sound on that leg. Thanks!


----------



## Pipersmom

Thank you so much!


----------



## Pipersmom

Aww, yes, I've cried too when I've re-watched it, and I've done that several times in the last two weeks. I just wish this had never happened. <3


----------



## Pipersmom

Just because we have a possible lead doesn't mean I'm stopping, I'm going to go call Idaho Equine now. At least I can ask them how much they would charge me. Thanks you guys! And yes, if I cannot afford them I will ask if they know of anyone who could help me.


----------



## loosie

Pipersmom said:


> I feel that way too, but I must focus on Piper first. I will take some time to talk to an attorney when things slow down a bit. Thanks!


I guess you are commenting back on various comments here, but it's hard to make sense of these replies, as they seem abstract. If you're replying to specific comments, please quote the comment.


----------



## Pipersmom

I just wanted to say that I won't be able to check back as often as before from here on out. I am doing all I can for my mare at this time. That's what I need to spend my time on now. My veterinarian will see Piper again next week. In the meantime I've been assured that she's on an anti biotic and the bone is being kept wet. She is in a covered and very clean stall. Piper is putting weight on that leg and is walking around on it. That is good news. If nothing else, let this serve as a cautionary tale to everyone who may be sending their horse to a trainer this spring for 30, 60 or 90 days. If you have no contract or liability paperwork in place, this could happen to you and your horse!!! I want to thank everyone who offered their thoughts and input on this. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Pipersmom

*same as the rest*

Ah, it was a reply to this particular statement:

"Judge Judy.... 

I am so sorry you are going through this. It is definitely not right, and you deserve compensation."

I am sorry I didn't make that clear. I've been a bit sleep deprived, my bad, sorry! Plus I'm new to all of this!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I haven't read every reply, so my apologies if this has already been addressed, but something I think it might help to know:

With injuries like this, down to bone, it's actually best to leave the bandage on for as long as you possibly can between changes. With a large but superficial (skin only) hock degloving I was leaving bandages for 4 days between changes, on vet advice. I have a friend whose horse did EXACTLY what yours did, and her vet put a cast on it and left it for two weeks. Horse was obviously on heavy duty preventive antibiotics because leaving it for two weeks without looking at the injury means that you can't catch infection early to treat it. So you prevent it.

But keeping air away from the bone is VITALLY important until the bone is covered with granulation tissue, or else you get sequestrum - dead bone - which just festers endlessly and results in serious illness and a wound that will never heal.

A rough bandage change is not a good thing, but leaving the wound a while between bandages is not a bad thing.

Sorry this has happened though. Leg injuries suck.


----------



## Pipersmom

Thank you blue eyed pony. Yes that sounds about right. Well, my vet said change the bandage every 3 days at this point, but the bone must be kept wet! That is vital. My "friend" is changing the bandage every 4 days. She assured me yesterday that she IS keeping the bone wet. My mare is on an anti-biotic and on stall rest. She is putting weight on that leg, which is a good sign. I really appreciate your post. Thank you so much! I've just ordered PF Wondersalve for the wound which was a recommendation from another Forum member. <3


----------



## Pipersmom

I'm so sorry to have to do this this way, but I have no other choice. To the very kind person who sent me a private message, thank you! You seem to understand my circumstances very well, and I appreciate the tips. I was unable to reply to you for some reason. I tried several times, but could not type anything into the fields. My curser didn't even work. Not sure what's going on. It's working just fine now. Again, thank you! <3


----------



## Filou

Hi @Pipersmom
I think you are doing the best you can for her by keeping her in an enclosed space, antibiotics and pain management, and by keeping the wound clean and covered. 
Even if you get a vet clinic to take her and give her this care it will still be similar just at a clinic instead of you friends yard. The clinic will cost you a lot more. If you can afford that and it will give you peace of mind that is fine, however if you can not afford it I think she still has a good chance of a similar recovery at your friends place. 
I think if Piper is doing well and she is getting the bandage changed then it is fine to leave her there, especially if you can stop by to check on her so you know what is going on. Eventually the bandage can go to being changed more frequently, especially if it is covered in a lot of discharge. Then once it dries out a bit you can go back to leave it on a bit longer. 
If the wrap is on firmly then hopefully you won't have a big bout of proud flesh, however I am sure there will be some in the future. When that starts I would have your vet look at it and trim it, or use the pf wonder salve on it, or both. It will just be a long road to recovery, but it is not impossible, and while the vet clinic is preferred it's not necessary imo. 

One tip I have for keeping the cost down is to get some pillow and standing wraps so you are not going through a ton of cotton and vet wrap. 

I think if you can keep the relationships courteous until piper is out of dismay then that will benefit you in the long run. After the horse is out of risk then consider what should happen as far as who's paying for what.


----------



## COWCHICK77

I second what @Filou mentioned. Buying pillows and standing wraps will save a lot of money. I ended up buying a couple sets so I could rotate and wash even though they aren't applied directly on the wound they will get dirty.


----------



## ManicDaisy

Dont know who’s liable, but man, that sucks.


----------



## Acadianartist

Sorry this has happened to you and your horse. It sounds like you're working hard to find someone who can help get Piper out of that situation. I hope you succeed, and that Piper recovers. This injury will require a lot of care.


----------



## Pipersmom

Hi @Filou,
That is exactly what I'm doing and inspite of my feelings, I am keeping it courteous. I've ordered PF wondersalve and plan to use that on Piper, or give it to my "friend" to apply it. There has been a great development over the weekend. I sent out many e-mails and made many calls. I know a girl who rescued a horse from a killpen and she has always liked Piper. I contacted her and told her about this situation. She has already contacted her vet and showed him the photo of Piper's leg. He wants some footage of Piper putting weight on that leg, which we'll get today, but we will not walk her yet. She does stand on that leg and walk about a bit in her stall. This friend has made some calls and is very interested in taking Piper. When she got her Killpen horse, he had some serious injuries, not like this, but wounds from being trailered with other horses. She thinks she wants to take this on. This gal is very good with horses. I am keeping my fingers crossed and am encouraged by the way she is already involving her Veterinarian. She wants to jump into this with no illusions and both eyes open. Thank you for your tips and advice! I take it to heart and am doing my best to follow it already. The idea about the pillow and standing wraps is greatly appreciated. Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

@ManicDaisy Thank you, yes it does. I love that horse and have put so much time into her...and she's sooo young. Part of me still cannot believe it!


----------



## Pipersmom

@Acadianartist Thank you! Yes, I am doing all I can to help my mare. She deserves so much better. Hopefully this gal that rescued a killpen pony will be able to take her. If not, she has a friend that may also be interested. I'm checking her out thoroughly. I won't let Piper go to just anyone!


----------



## Walkamile

@PipersmomI have been following this thread and want to tell you how I have admired and respected your handling of this horrible situation. Keeping a cool head and focusing on what is key is not always easy. Once your Piper is situated, then you will be able to deal with any of the other aspects of this sad and frustrating situation you choose to.


Keeping fingers crossed that what is best for this mare happens. You have been very diligent to find a good solution to this horrible situation. A good lesson for all to have contracts in writing and not hesitate to voice concerns if anything is handled contrary to the contract.


----------



## 4horses

I'm not sure the trainer is entirely liable here- were you paying the trainer? Or just covering board? Was this a free lease situation?

Horses tend to stick their legs in wire fences- I've known two horses who caught their shoes in the wire fence, and I've seen my own horses catch their leg in wire field fencing. My young horse got caught in the fence with both front feet- fortunately,she is the type of horse that waits to be rescued, rather than panics. I have removed most of the wire fencing and am replacing it with no climb fencing, for this reason. Did you look at the property to see where the injury may have occurred?

I'm glad you have a potential home lined up.


----------



## Pipersmom

@Walkamile,

Thank you so much! It hasn't been easy, but my mother taught me diplomacy above all esle and it is key in this situation since I still need her to care for Piper. My feelings can wait. I have some good news to announce... I had contacted Idaho Horse Rescue early on but didn't think they would be able to take Piper, still, I used to volunteer there and I know the owner. Yesterday I got a surprising e-mail from him and he said to take my Vet back out there and do a follow-up on Piper. Then he'd like to talk to my vet. He IS considering taking Piper!!! That would be a wonderful situation for her and she would get all the care she needs. They have just raised the funds to build a brand new barn with 12 stalls and the owner himself gives hands on care. He is great at wound care and would give Piper everything she needs with a great future outlook. Now we all need to pray that this will happen.


----------



## Pipersmom

@4horses,

Hi! That is the strange thing...I was told that she kicked out and got both legs through a roundpen panel. I cannot imagine how that would have happened. That is one of the safest way to keep horses. There was allegedly NO wire fencing involved. However, I called the farrier to cancel his appointment and I found out that he already knew about Piper's accident because his appointment had already been canceled, and get this... he checked his calendar, it was canceled a week before I was informed about Piper's accident. So, Piper had gotten hurt a week before I was ever told about it!!! That made me furious when I found out. The farrier said they were probably waiting for the swelling to go down before sending me a photo. 

As far as the first part of your question, I pay board and feed, but she wasn't going to charge me for tuning Piper up. I have not seen the property since Piper was moved to my "friend's" friends' house. I will be going there with the vet and I'll sure check it out! Thank you so much!


----------



## equestrianwife

Please keep updating us! I am so hoping you were able to find her a good home!


----------



## COWCHICK77

Pipersmom said:


> @4horses,
> 
> Hi! That is the strange thing...I was told that she kicked out and got both legs through a roundpen panel. I cannot imagine how that would have happened. That is one of the safest way to keep horses. There was allegedly NO wire fencing involved. However, I called the farrier to cancel his appointment and I found out that he already knew about Piper's accident because his appointment had already been canceled, and get this... he checked his calendar, it was canceled a week before I was informed about Piper's accident. So, Piper had gotten hurt a week before I was ever told about it!!! That made me furious when I found out. The farrier said they were probably waiting for the swelling to go down before sending me a photo.
> 
> As far as the first part of your question, I pay board and feed, but she wasn't going to charge me for tuning Piper up. I have not seen the property since Piper was moved to my "friend's" friends' house. I will be going there with the vet and I'll sure check it out! Thank you so much!


How long was it before the vet was involved and the wound was cleaned/wrapped?
Worried about the amount of time the bone was exposed, that can definitely change the healing process and the amount of time.


----------



## loosie

Pipersmum, I know the situation you're in, but you need to get your horse out of there ASAP, as a matter of urgency, for best hope of her successful rehab! As the clot thickens & you've now found that she was injured (at least) a week before you were told, as you were told it was round pen rails - I can't see how she'd get this sort of injury from round steel tubing(of course, maybe it's a timber pen or such) & wire is far more likely...


----------



## Pipersmom

@equestrianwife

No worries, I will do my best to keep updating you. I can only get to this forum 2x a day, but I'll do my best. Thanks!


----------



## Pipersmom

@COWCHICK77

I honestly cannot know since all I know is that my "friend" didn't immediately inform me of this injury, but I honestly believe that she at least applied first aid and cleaned and wrapped it right away. As soon as I found out about it and what care is needed I got on her to keep the bone moist and keep the wound clean and wrapped and she informed me that she's been around barns and injuries enough to know that that is what needs to be done. I keep checking in with her and reminding her to change bandages and irrigate the wound. She may be sick of me, but each time I check in, she sends me photos of the wound and then the newly wrapped leg. I just want to make sure it is being done often enough! Thank you!


----------



## Pipersmom

@loosie

Yes, I understand. I am up almost 24/7 to make that happen. The owner of the local Horse Rescue is very interested in taking her now, but only after I have my Veterinarian re-visit and re-examine her. Arranging that exam at a time that works between 4 different parties (my "friend", her friend-where she placed Piper, my vet and myself) isn't easy! I am waiting on my Vet to set up the appointment with my "friend" and for them to work out the timing. I've made myself available at any time that works for them. I am sleep deprived and stressed, but I want this to work asap. I agree, her telling me that this was a steel ranch panel, i.e. a roundpen panel, makes no sense and probably isn't true. I too want to move Piper as soon as possible. The owner of the local horse rescue cannot/will not take her until he's had a chance to talk to my Vet after a thorough exam. I'm doing all I can to make a follow-up happen. Thank you!


----------



## COWCHICK77

Pipersmom said:


> @COWCHICK77
> 
> I honestly cannot know since all I know is that my "friend" didn't immediately inform me of this injury, but I honestly believe that she at least applied first aid and cleaned and wrapped it right away. As soon as I found out about it and what care is needed I got on her to keep the bone moist and keep the wound clean and wrapped and she informed me that she's been around barns and injuries enough to know that that is what needs to be done. I keep checking in with her and reminding her to change bandages and irrigate the wound. She may be sick of me, but each time I check in, she sends me photos of the wound and then the newly wrapped leg. I just want to make sure it is being done often enough! Thank you!


I have no question about your diligence! I was worried about the time between when the wound occurred and treatment. Not being judgmental, the amount time of bone being exposed changes healing time and what to expect.
Going through a couple horses with bone sequestration from injuries hoping you won't have the same.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I have been following, and feel so sorry that this has happened to you. Thank you for putting up your story, it may save a lot of problems for others down the road.


----------



## Pipersmom

@COWCHICK77

No I understand your worry. I worry about that too. Sadly I had no knowledge or control over that first week. Now I'm honestly doing all I can to get my horse moved. I've been diplomatic with my "friend", but I've also been firm. She knows that she has ruined a perfectly good, not to mention young horse and that there could be consequences. At this point I'm checking in daily and am getting reports daily. She is aware that the vet is trying to arrange an appointment that will suit everyone invovled and I've told her to keep that bone moist, clean and wrapped. She also believes that I could drop in at any time. I believe for now, we've come to a new understanding. I hope to have Piper moved this week. I'm just hoping my Vet will say that she can be trailered. Thank you!


----------



## Pipersmom

@whisperbaby22

Thank you! That was one of my reasons for posting my story. It is about to be Spring and many people will send their horses to trainers for tune ups. I am hoping that this will give them pause to think about signing some type of contract or liability paperwork. This could happen to anyone and people need to be prepared! I appreciate your post! <3


----------



## AndalusionTales

You can also ask your vet. They pretty much know everyone around and whose looking for a horse. I wouldn’t sell her like that just give her to someone who has the time and money to take good care of her.

I hate to say but this tune up lady is not a friend and shouldn’t be tuning up anything nor should the people at the other property.

Good luck with your horse and get her out of there ASAP before that wound gets worse.

That wound looks like it has to granulate back in which means a lot of wet to dry wraps in a clean environment and those bandages need to be changed daily at the very least.

That horse needs proper antibiotics anti inflammatories and pain killers and someone who will stay on top of that religiously.


----------



## Pipersmom

@AndalusionTales

Sorry I haven't been on sooner. My kidneys have been giving me trouble and they've ached like crazy, plus I've been busy with all of this. Piper has been moved to a place in Eagle, Idaho, which is much closer to where I live. She is with someone who will care for her until I find her a great home. She is being looked after daily. My Veterinarian will see her first thing Monday morning and I will be there too. Then he will call the owner of our local horse rescue (as per the owner's wishes) and tell him what he thinks about Piper's chances for a full recovery. The owner of our local horse rescue is seriously thinking about taking Piper and he asked for this check up and phone call. I used to volunteer there and I know him well. He is a good man and would treat Piper very well. So, good things are happening. I expect the PF Wondersalve to arrive before we go out there on Monday, so I'll be able to bring it along. That is a great wound treatment and helps to prevent proudflesh. someone here told me about it and I've done some research on it since. I think we are over one big hump and there is a chance that Piper will get a very good home. The horse rescue owner has already e-mailed me several times asking for information about Piper, so he's quite interested. I know it still isn't a guarantee, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 

That is the latest update. Piper trailered ok, it was a low trailer and she had no issues getting in or out, and she did great during the ride. 

I agree with you, that "friend" of mine hasn't been much of a friend. She shouldn't have placed Piper with a third party and this should never have been allowed to happen. Yes, horses get themselves into all kinds of trouble, then they panic and make it worse, but I doubt that this happened with a ranch panel, and it is more possible that Piper was in a wire pen, which I would never have ok'd, so someone has not been 100% honest with me. Sadly my eyes were opened too late, and now this tragedy can only serve to help others. That is why I posted it here. At this point that is all the good it can do. Thanks for your comment and input!


----------



## Pipersmom

I'll have new photos of the wound to post here later today. It is filling in nicely. The bone is now nearly covered. I will post them as soon as I can. Thanks to everyone posting here!


----------



## Pipersmom

Well, I am relatively new here and I don't know how to post photos anymore. It seems to have changed. Can someone help me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## csimkunas6

Pipersmom said:


> Well, I am relatively new here and I don't know how to post photos anymore. It seems to have changed. Can someone help me? Thanks in advance!


The easiest and quickest way for me to upload pics...when you go to reply to your thread, hit the "go advanced" button instead of quick reply, should take you to . new page, there should be a paperclip icon above the text box, hit that and the rest is fairly simple


----------



## Pipersmom

@csimkunas6

Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

*Piper's leg as it looks today!*

Here we go, these are the updated photos!


----------



## Yogiwick

Just wanted to subscribe and wish you luck. Wow those updated photos make me so relieved! Still clearly a horrible wound but seeing it filling in and her putting weight on it...fingers crossed!!

What a complicated situation, but it sounds like you're doing a good job with everything you have to deal with. Chin up!


----------



## SilverMaple

That's filling in pretty well. If she isn't favoring the leg and has full range of motion, the chances of a full recovery are not bad with the proper care.


----------



## Celeste

It has filled in very well. This is still a daily nursing care issue that will take ages to heal. There no doubt will be some "proud flesh" and she would possibly benefit from some skin grafting. It looks like the other leg was caught too.

You are a nicer person than I am because you are not in jail.


----------



## loosie

^hehe to last comment. & ditto!

Wow pipers mum, that looks way better than I expected so soon. Let's hope it continues, & your rescue buddy will take her very soon.


----------



## Pipersmom

@Yogiwick Thank you so much! I appreciate the encouragement! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

@SilverMaple

She is putting weight on it and is walking on it. It's still very painful for her, but she has full range of motion. She's getting the bandage changes she needs now and the vet will see her again on Monday, I just keep praying for her! We are hoping for a good outcome. Still, I would give her to the horse rescue, because they would still have to invest a great deal of time and effort before that wound is healed. I just want a good forever home for my baby now. Thank you!


----------



## Pipersmom

@Celeste Hi, trust me, I have my rage about this. I just know that acting out on it would not help Piper. I've been through a lot, and I tend to swallow my feelings, hence loads of health issues. Right now I'm just focusing on helping Piper to have the best outcome she can have. Yes, I'm prepared for the proud-flesh and realize that we've got a long way to go. That is why I'm hoping the horse rescue will come through and take her. The owner is very experienced with wounds and would take great care of her. Thanks for your post! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

@Celeste Hi, trust me, I have my rage about this. I just know that acting out on it would not help Piper. I've been through a lot, and I tend to swallow my feelings, hence loads of health issues. Right now I'm just focusing on helping Piper to have the best outcome she can have. Yes, I'm prepared for the proud-flesh and realize that we've got a long way to go. That is why I'm hoping the horse rescue will come through and take her. The owner is very experienced with wounds and would take great care of her. Thanks for your post! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

@Celeste Hi, trust me, I have my rage about this. I just know that acting out on it would not help Piper. I've been through a lot, and I tend to swallow my feelings, hence loads of health issues. Right now I'm just focusing on helping Piper to have the best outcome she can have. Yes, I'm prepared for the proud-flesh and realize that we've got a long way to go. That is why I'm hoping the horse rescue will come through and take her. The owner is very experienced with wounds and would take great care of her. Thanks for your post! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

@loosie Thank you, and yes, that last comment made me giggle too, it beats crying right? That latest photo did surprise me too. One day there is just bone and it seems to have filled in overnight. Bodies and cells are just amazing when they work like they should. I will certainly keep saying my prayers and keep my fingers crossed. I appreciate your post! <3


----------



## trailhorserider

Wow, that's looking GREAT! That filled in lightning quick.


----------



## 4horses

Amazing that they can heal that fast. I'm impressed with how nicely that looks. Maybe these friends of yours aren't so horrible after all. It looks like someone has done a really good job looking after that wound. 

We know how easily horses can hurt themselves. When I've taken horses in for training, i insist on a liability release. Fortunately, none of my horses have had major injuries- i had one who was spooky. She ran into the wood crib that holds my round bales and hit her stifle. Even in a safe environment, horses can do stupid things. My mares ran through the fence the other day- snapped the plywood in half- the piece left had a very sharp dagger of an edge. Lucky no one hit it!


----------



## Foxhunter

Start using Wonder Salve on it now. You will be surprised at how quickly it takes out the proud flesh and heals.


----------



## Pipersmom

@trailhorserider

Yes, I'm surprised too. I guess it's a great thing that she's so young. The last photos were horrible and all of a sudden I got these. It did seem to fill in quickly. Yesterday the PF Wondersalve arrived and that will help it heal even better.  Thank you!


----------



## Pipersmom

@Foxhunter

Will do, it arrived yesterday, and we are ready to start applying it. I know we probably won't be able to avoid proud-flesh entirely, but this will help! Thanks!


----------



## horselovinguy

What a nice update and positive pictures shown.
Amazing what a healthy young horse is able to heal...

You have a road to travel, but it is no longer as bleak a outcome as once feared for Piper...
Proud flesh can be overcome too..

Keep us informed as you progress...
I can say I am overjoyed for you and for Piper with the care she is getting and it shows, period!!
Where ever she is and who ever is now taken on her nursing care is doing a fabulous job...
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Pipersmom

@4horses

Hi! The biggest issue I had with my "friend" was that she placed my mare in the care of a third party. Then she let her sit and didn't do what we agreed on. When the injury happened I wasn't immediately notified. I doubt that any vet was called since she doesn't recall the vet's name and that is a big issue. Then I was told she did bandage changes every 4 days, mostly because the horse wasn't close enough to her, after-all she had placed my mare with a third party. Yes the bandages were changed and for that I'm grateful, but all of this could possibly have been avoided. The story about how this happened makes little sense; supposedly my mare kicked her legs out through a ranch panel, but when the third party came outside she was already totally back in her pen. Ranch panels are about the safest way to keep a horse, and this looks like a wire injury to me. I've been left in the dark and misinformed, but all that matters now is Piper's care. I thank God that she's healed as well as she has, and I hope that will continue. I am grateful for the care that she did get. Now I'm focusing on Piper's future. Thanks for your post. I do agree that she had to have care to look this good now.


----------



## Pipersmom

@horselovinguy

Thank you, I will let her know! And I agree!


----------



## Foxhunter

Pipersmom said:


> @Foxhunter
> 
> Will do, it arrived yesterday, and we are ready to start applying it. I know we probably won't be able to avoid proud-flesh entirely, but this will help! Thanks!


You will be surprised as to how quickly it started to heal. With the colt and his injury I had only been applying it for about a week and thought that it had significantly closed up. Then I thought 'wishful thinking' The next day I was even more certain that it was healing and the girl that worked with me remarked she thought it was closing. 

My vet was going to skin graft after Christmas, it happened at the beginning of August, I started using the Salve in September and by October it was all but closed. 

I would bet my bottom dollar that she did not do that on wire but had her leg jammed in something to debride it like that.


----------



## Jolly101

Glad to see it is healing! I just wanted to mention that you should read up on manuka honey for wound care. It is supposed to help prevent proud flesh and infection since this specific kind of honey has a lower ph, which makes it difficult for bacteria to survive. There is an article somewhere about a vet using it with surprising success on a horse as a last resort. The injury was similar to your horse’s with the bone showing. The Yukon Vet has also used it on patients on her tv show.


----------



## Pipersmom

@Foxhunter

Do you think she really could have done this by getting her legs stuck in round-pen or ranch panels? If so, I owe someone an apology. It just made no sense to me how Piper could have done this on a ranch panel. But when I'm wrong, I'm the first to admit it. Your story about the colt gives me hope. Thank you for posting it! The PF wondersalve arrived and I'll be bringing it with me tomorrow. I can't wait to see Piper. <3


----------



## Pipersmom

@Jolly101

Thanks for the tip on Manuka Honey. I've written it down and I'll look it up. I'll try anything that will help Piper. I sure appreciate it! <3


----------



## Walkamile

Could be true, but also, you don't know the _condition _of the panels. I've seen panels used that were rusted and waiting for an accident to happen.


----------



## Pipersmom

@Walkamile Yes, that's what I was thinking. They never wanted me or anyone else to see the pen that Piper was in. So I called her Farrier who had gone out there a couple of times and I asked him if he saw the enclosure Piper was being kept in. Even he said they always just brought her out to him from behind the house somewhere. There is no telling what kind of condition those panels where in. Now that Piper is moved I will probably never find out. Thanks for your post!


----------



## Foxhunter

Pipersmom said:


> @Foxhunter
> 
> Do you think she really could have done this by getting her legs stuck in round-pen or ranch panels? If so, I owe someone an apology. It just made no sense to me how Piper could have done this on a ranch panel. But when I'm wrong, I'm the first to admit it. Your story about the colt gives me hope. Thank you for posting it! The PF wondersalve arrived and I'll be bringing it with me tomorrow. I can't wait to see Piper. <3


She is way more likely to have done it on the panels than on a wire fence it is very doubtful you would get such an injury with wire. 

Personally I would never have any form of panels to keep a horse enclosed as there's is always the danger of getting a foot through it. 

I would be surprised if the panel wasn't damaged though.


----------



## Knave

@Pipersmom I think she could have done it on panels. I know a couple have broken their legs on panels. It doesn’t necessarily look to me like wire either. It looks like maybe she kicked both legs through something solid...


----------



## Foxhunter

The problem with Manuka honey is that A) it is expensive, B) more often than not it actually contains very little Manuka C) it is so messy to use. 

Although this has not reported on Manuka honey in the US I have no doubt any testing would come to the same conclusion.


Edit
As a result of the high premium paid for mānuka honey, an increasing number of products now labelled as such worldwide are counterfeit or adulterated. According to research by UMFHA, the main trade association of New Zealand mānuka honey producers, whereas 1,700 tons of mānuka honey are made there annually representing almost all the world's production, some 10,000 tons of produce is being sold internationally as mānuka honey, including 1,800 tons in the UK.[11] In governmental agency tests in the UK between 2011 and 2013, a majority of mānuka-labelled honeys sampled lacked the non-peroxide anti-microbial activity of mānuka honey. Likewise, of 73 samples tested by UMFHA in Britain, China and Singapore in 2012-13, 43 tested negative. Separate UMFHA tests in Hong Kong found that 14 out of 56 mānuka honeys sampled had been adulterated with syrup. In 2013, the UK Food Standards Agency asked trading standards authorities to alert mānuka honey vendors to the need for legal compliance.[11] There is a confusing range of systems for rating the strength of mānuka honeys. In one UK chain in 2013, two products were labelled "12+ active" and "30+ total activity" respectively for "naturally occurring peroxide activity" and another "active 12+" in strength for "total phenol activity", yet none of the three was labelled for the strength of the non-peroxide antimicrobial activity specific to mānuka honey.[11]


----------



## AndalusionTales

I am so relieved to hear Piper is doing better and is in a better place. I know you are trying to do the best thing for her and I know how it is to get too sick to care for them and want a home that can. I've been there and done that twice when my health was failing me. One of the horses, my husband sold and it was heartbreaking for me as he'd already gone and done it and didn't interview the prospective buyer or anything. The buyer wound up being abusive and I had to pull all sorts of strings where I live to get that horse back out of his hands. It's not easy and incredibly frustrating. I'm sure your heart is feeling much relief now. Piper has great odds to heal from this, she's young and strong, I've seen horses with most of their side missing that have healed from it. Some of the things they've healed from are just insane but they do heal.

Ironically, last night I happened to pull up my horses foal cam. I needed to go into the cloud settings to delete older files and make space. I watched the last few of her, just to see what she was up to and she had been rolling in her stall. When she moved to get up, she hit her rear hock against one of the poles and it startled her. My heart sank. She crawled forward a couple paces quickly dragging her rear end in an unusual angle behind her, I thought she'd snapped her spine the way she twisted and flew out of bed, into my car and over to the barn that's two blocks away in my pajamas. Fortunately, she was ok. She had a scrape down her rear leg, it bled, it's a bit swollen today and she's twitching a little when i run my fingers down her spine but she'll be ok.

It's hard not to be upset with yourself when stuff like this happens. One, because I know better than to have her in a pipe horse stall without a barrier for them to get their head and legs stuck but I thought, oh she'll be ok. She's 19 and I'm sure she's been around stalls like this before. I'll be kicking myself for awhile.


----------



## Pipersmom

@Foxhunter and @Knave OK, maybe she did injure herself on panels. I just couldn't picture how both of her back legs could fit through a ranch panel! She was 15.1 hh and still growing in October when she was pricked up by my "friend" and when I look at a ranch panel I just cannot imagine how that would work, but if you think that's what did it, I believe you. Horses do crazy things. Then they panic and make it worse! How horrible! Thank you! <3


----------



## Knave

I wonder if you think of the same thing I think of when you say panel... I think of green powder river panels.


----------



## Pipersmom

@Foxhunter Wow you've done your homework when it comes to Manuka Honey! Thank you for filling me in. Sounds like it's not going to be right for us after-all. I appreciate all those facts and the time you took to research and post all of them. Thank you!


----------



## Pipersmom

@AndalusionTales Oh, I am so sorry about your horse's mishap/accident. I know how it feels. I hope she'll be okay. We just about need to wrap them in bubble wrap to keep them safe and then they would probably eat the stuff and we'd still have to call a vet. It isn't easy to keep a flight animal/prey animal as a riding animal or even as a pasture pet. They have evolved to flee from anything and everything. If anything at all makes them even slightly uneasy they panic right away and that often makes things worse, and we are crazy enough to sit on them and take them out of their so called safe zone. It's a fragile relationship. 

I'm going along for the Vet's visit to check on Piper this morning. Then I'll make sure that the vet calls our local horse rescue to pass on the latest information about how she's doing. The vet will be able to update me as well. If it looks like the horse rescue will take Piper, then I can let Piper see me, which would be nice. Otherwise I may stay out of sight, and just drop a few things off, because I don't want this to be hard on Piper. As I'm sure you know...horses do form complex emotional attachments and she has missed me, and I don't want this to be harder on her than it has to be. If the horse rescue can and will take her however, I will be able to visit her from time to time. That would be wonderful. I'll be back to update you guys on what the vet said. Have a great day!


----------



## Foxhunter

No research - wickapedia!


----------



## Foxhunter

Pipersmom said:


> @Foxhunter and @Knave OK, maybe she did injure herself on panels. I just couldn't picture how both of her back legs could fit through a ranch panel! She was 15.1 hh and still growing in October when she was pricked up by my "friend" and when I look at a ranch panel I just cannot imagine how that would work, but if you think that's what did it, I believe you. Horses do crazy things. Then they panic and make it worse! How horrible! Thank you! <3


Just guessing I would say she got her badly injured leg trapped in a corner of the rails and damaged the other struggling to get free. 
Not only horses do stupid things, I once found a young roe stag that had dropped a back leg jumping a barbed fence and got himself entangled. That took some freeing!


----------



## Knave

Lol @Foxhunter. One day we were getting back to the ranch and I heard squealing. There was an about weaner sized deer caught between the pickets. I pulled him out and asked Dad to take my picture with the thing. I knew he would strike, so I was holding his front end up away from me. 

He reached around to bite me! I didn’t know deer bite, so I kind of set his front down to get a better hold and that sucker kicked me!! I had something like ****** on I think, and he still cut my leg! Lol. Who knew?


----------



## equestrianwife

Pipersmom said:


> @*AndalusionTales* Oh, I am so sorry about your horse's mishap/accident. I know how it feels. I hope she'll be okay. We just about need to wrap them in bubble wrap to keep them safe and then they would probably eat the stuff and we'd still have to call a vet. It isn't easy to keep a flight animal/prey animal as a riding animal or even as a pasture pet. They have evolved to flee from anything and everything. If anything at all makes them even slightly uneasy they panic right away and that often makes things worse, and we are crazy enough to sit on them and take them out of their so called safe zone. It's a fragile relationship.
> 
> I'm going along for the Vet's visit to check on Piper this morning. Then I'll make sure that the vet calls our local horse rescue to pass on the latest information about how she's doing. The vet will be able to update me as well. If it looks like the horse rescue will take Piper, then I can let Piper see me, which would be nice. Otherwise I may stay out of sight, and just drop a few things off, because I don't want this to be hard on Piper. As I'm sure you know...horses do form complex emotional attachments and she has missed me, and I don't want this to be harder on her than it has to be. If the horse rescue can and will take her however, I will be able to visit her from time to time. That would be wonderful. I'll be back to update you guys on what the vet said. Have a great day!



How did today go?? I've been following this so closely! I feel for you!


----------



## Pipersmom

@Foxhunter Well, thanks for checking on Wikipedia. I appreciate it. And, yes, the way your explained Piper's injury could have happened also makes sense. Yikes, I cringe when I see it in my mind's eye.


----------



## Pipersmom

@Knave Loved your deer story. Yup pretty much all wildlife that has teeth will bite. Thank you for helping it out though, you did a good thing! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

@equestrianwife

It went relatively well, except for the fact that Piper was a bit excited that we were all there. She didn't hold very still for her bandage change. First off the injury site is still filling in, and it's looking good. So far there is no sign of proud-flesh or infection, although it does smell a bit bad. The veterinarian is quite impressed with how good it looks now. Since Piper wouldn't hold still for her bandage change, the vet gave her a bit of a tranquilizer. That helped a lot. He then tried to call the owner of the Horse Rescue, but unfortunately he got voice mail only. I tried to reach the rescue myself and also got voice mail. We opted to give Piper all of her spring shots, just in case she does end up at the rescue. She'd be exposed to all those horses and better safe than sorry. Although we missed the Rescue's owner earlier this morning, he did send me an e-mail this evening and said he plans to call the vet tomorrow asap. I am keeping my fingers crossed that this will happen. Piper would have a great home there! Thanks for following along! <3


----------



## Werecat

I opted to forgo sleep with having to get up to tend to my own horses, and work a full day, just to finish reading this entire thread from start to finish, no replies skipped by anyone. I have to say, @Pipersmom, you are one strong, and admirable woman. I commend you for keeping a level head throughout this entire process. It is very clear the love you have for this mare, and she is lucky to have you looking out for her. I'm so happy she's healing, and continue to keep both you and Piper in my thoughts that her healing will remain smooth until she is safe and literally, sound. I wish you the best as well in your own ailments.

Looking forward to seeing more updates!


----------



## Pipersmom

@Werecat How sweet of you! Thank you so very much! I hope you aren't too tired today. <3 It turns out that the owner of the horse rescue has the Flu and that is why his office was closed yesterday and he was so hard to reach. He's gotten our messages and will reach out to our Veterinarian today. I am doing everything in my power to help make this happen, and help him to understand why I just cannot keep Piper on my own. Today is the day that he'll make a big decision, so we need lots of prayers and good energy. I thank all of you for reading this thread and following our story. <3 I will keep you posted as best I can.


----------



## Pipersmom

I'm here to just post a quick update. It's the following day after we saw Piper. Today I'm in the dark. I haven't heard from Piper's Vet or from the owner of the Horse Rescue. I'm just praying that they've talked and that we are one step closer to a good outcome for Piper. We could sure use some prayers. Thanks for hanging in there with us! I appreciate it more than you know. <3


----------



## Yogiwick

How doesn't really matter. I will say my gelding had a similar injury from where he apparently kicked over the top of his stall door (why? because he's a horse). Scraped down the front of his leg and was very ugly. Healed up well with some scarring. Not down to the bone luckily but I can see this injury happening from something similar, could be she caught a tiny rough part that caused the deep cutting or could just be force of impact.

Sounds like everything is heading in the right direction! good luck!


----------



## loosie

Foxhunter said:


> The problem with Manuka honey is that A) it is expensive, B) more often than not it actually contains very little Manuka C) it is so messy to use.


High quality/strength Manuka is indeed the best, what they use in hospitals. But, due to the above - & the rest of Fox's post there - unless you're sure you're getting what you're paying for, might as well use just regular(real, from apiary, not supermarket crap) *RAW* honey. It is inferior to 'top shelf' manuka, but not by that much.


----------



## Werecat

@Pipersmom Miraculously I had a very productive day!  I am hoping that everyone's silence means they've been in communication and will be reaching out to you shortly.


----------



## Pipersmom

@Yogiwick Thank you! Luck is what I need now! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

@loosie Thank you for the information on Manuka Honey! I appreciate it! The more you know... <3


----------



## Pipersmom

@Werecat Well...you are most likely right. The owner of the horse rescue got his call from the vet and then e-mailed me this evening. He simply wanted to know how old Piper is (again) and if she is broke to ride, as well as if I believe she'll still be a riding horse once she heals up. All I could say to that is that she was just broke shortly prior to this accident happening. I think she'll need a tune up after being off for 6+ months if not more than a tune up, but that is only if the vet says she's healed up enough to be a riding horse again. Maybe he already said that her outlook is that good. He told me she looks great and it's healing very well, but we didn't get quite that far. The good thing is that this shows me that the horse rescue is still interested. They need to decide if she'll be a horse they can easily adopt out in the future. I realize that he may be getting a bit ahead of himself. A lot could still happen, infection and so on, but at least I'm taking it one day at a time and I'm sure his vet will advise the same. I have made him aware of the fact that she'll still be in a stall for some time to come and isn't even ready to be hand-walked yet. She needs to be nursed back to health right now and it's pre-mature to talk about riding. Let's hope I will hear back from him, LOL! I'm not sorry I was honest with him. It's in Piper's best interest, and his as well. Thank you @Werecat, and everyone else for keeping us in your thoughts and prayers. <3


----------



## Pipersmom

Hi everyone! Well...I heard back from the owner of the Horse Rescue. I have to say, he is a man of few words, so I still don't know much for certain, but he did send me an e-mail this evening. The e-mail said exactly this, I copied and pasted it: "I might have a home for her." 

Well, that's good news, but I don't know if that's at the rescue, or with someone else. I don't know when she would go to this new home or anything. I had to reply by asking these questions. I basically asked: "Would that be with the rescue, and can you elaborate please?" I hope to have more information for you guys soon. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and Piper remains in my prayers! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

Ok, I am back with another update. The owner of the horse rescue sent me another email. It's still not filled with much information, but I know a little bit more. I will just paste below what he wrote when I asked who Piper would possibly have a home with...

"A young lady who adopted a horse from us years ago needs a companion for her horse and she is just the right person for your horse given how she took care of her adopted horse Jack. ( Who is a mare that was scheduled to be euthanized by its former owner)"

So that sounds great and I am hoping and praying it works out. Piper would have a great forever home as a companion horse to another mare. I think it's wonderful of the rescue owner to think of Piper first, rather than adopting out one of his own horses. This woman has gone through his screening process and I could therefore trust that she would provide good care for Piper. My vet can bring her up to speed on what Piper's needs are now in reference to bandage changes and how long she is to remain on stall rest, because she cannot even be hand walked yet! If this woman is ready to take all of this on, more power to her and I'd feel blessed if it works out! I have no further information at this point, but I'll keep you posted as it comes in. Thank you to those of you who are still following this thread. <3


----------



## Yogiwick

A companion horse for a young adult may be perfect as worst case, she has a good companion home with someone knowledgeable and best case she is completely sound and the lady would be able to do more with her if she chose to with no expectations either way.


----------



## Pipersmom

@Yogiwick

I agree. I've now spoken with this young lady, and she's young, 22 I believe. I do have some worry about how experienced she is, but the horse rescue trusts her, so I should trust her. I spoke on the phone with her yesterday and she is coming to see Piper tomorrow. Now, at least for me, it's all happening so fast. She's actually bringing her trailer tomorrow, in case she falls in love with Piper and wants to take her home right away. I do worry because she asked me some very basic questions, i.e. is 5 years still young for a horse and how long will she still grow? And she doesn't have a proper stall for Piper, which is my biggest worry. She's got an enclosure in her pasture which has a roof and walls, but is a bit bigger than a stall. She said she can put a ranch panel in there and make it a bit smaller, but Piper was said to have injured herself on a ranch panel in the first place. I've asked for photos of this enclosure and am expecting to get some this evening. She has talked with my vet, to find out what to expect as far as how long Piper will need to be in a stall, and so on. She did nurse another horse back to health, but that injury was not as severe as Piper's. She does hope to make Piper a riding horse again in the future. I do worry that she's a bit too focused on the future possibilities right now and isn't focusing on what Piper needs at this point. That may be due to this girl's age, but then I kick myself and remind myself to keep an open mind and that this is a gift that we've got someone who is willing to take on Piper and give her a good home. I don't want to sound too judgmental, but Piper is my baby and now she needs patience and understanding and this girl is willing to give her that. I should be counting my blessings, so why am I so apprehensive? This girl has already spoken of breeding Piper and of her husband riding Piper and she just seems a bit immature to me. She believes one acre of pasture will keep 2 horses fed. I've made a list of things that Piper needs and feel like I need to keep adding to my list, to explain basics. Sorry I'm rambling on, for some reason this just doesn't feel right. I hope I'll feel much better tomorrow when I meet her. They will arrive in their first, newly purchased horse trailer.


----------



## akihba

I agree that it doesn't feel right. The fact that she's already even thinking of breeding her is a red flag. It feels to me she's looking for a horse she can "save" and turn it into a "winner" when that probably will not be the case for Piper. Even if the girl gives Piper excellent care, what if she still ends up lame? Will she be committed to keeping her, knowing that she is not rideable and certainly not suited for breeding? 

If I were you I would pass on this girl and look elsewhere. Best of luck with your mare. I admire how much hard work you're putting into ensuring that she gets into the best possible home with the proper care that she needs. <3


----------



## egrogan

I have been reading along and haven't commented, but jumping in now to say I agree with the above poster that I don't like the sound of the situation you're describing with this young girl. I have three very healthy, easy keepers who live out in a pasture 24/7, and that's great for a lot of reasons, but not having a stall seems completely unsuitable for the kind of care your horse needs. I can't imagine trying to rehab her in my set-up; I struggle even with dealing with a thrushy foot without having a proper stall. The comment about one acre of pasture for two horses doesn't sound promising- where I live, that would quickly be a mud pit and certainly not a good space for a horse that requires a clean wound. And if she's counting on pasture so it's "cheaper" to keep two horses, that in itself would be a hard no from me for sending any of my horses there, healthy or otherwise. While none of us can say whether or not your rescue contact is trustworthy, just because a rescue recommends this person doesn't mean it's not worth doing your own vetting.


----------



## Pipersmom

@akihba

Yes, I see what you mean. She did come highly recommended by the horse rescue, but I've got to follow my gut. I will meet with her and see if my feelings change. Right now she's very excited which may be natural for a younger person and she's thrilled about Piper's roan color which changes to look as though she's a blue roan in the fall. I guess it would come to mind that passing that on might be nice, it's just not appropriate right now. I'll meet with her tomorrow and if she's more focused on Piper and her wound care, I'll see what my gut tells me. I am only saying that because the owner of the horse rescue said she did a great job with the horse she adopted from him. She was just a teen then and she's apparently the mother of 2 kids now and is more responsible than I may be giving her credit for. However my guard will remain up and focused first and foremost on Piper's needs. If the talk about breeding and riding Piper continues, I will absolutely pass on her. Piper is and will remain my first responsibility! I thank you so much for your input. It helps me to know that I am not crazy or too judgmental. I'm having her talk with my vet to know what she's getting into and I've got a list of questions to ask her. If I'm not completely satisfied, I'll send her on her way. Thank you so much! At least it's not just me! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

@egrogan Great point. I do trust Robert at the rescue, but these people just moved to a new house, and this girl doesn't know that one acre just isn't adequate for 2 horses. Thank you! <3


----------



## Knave

I probably wouldn’t be too fast to pass judgement. Maybe if she comes and seems a mess, but really a young woman might be the perfect spot. Having big dreams might assure good care, and she didn’t dump the other horse for not becoming anything more. 

Honestly I look at it this way. I am not so young as the girl, but if I were to take on the horse I would do so with high hopes. Having another plan for a permanently lame horse, like breeding, isn’t such a terrible thing either. Everyone looks so down on people who who admit to wanting to breed a horse, but seriously, they all came from somewhere. 

I don’t have a stall and would still feel competent to change bandages and keep the wound dressed and clean. The only thing that would strike me wrong was the dumb question, but hey, we all have to learn things and asking questions is a great way to do that.


----------



## akihba

Knave said:


> Everyone looks so down on people who who admit to wanting to breed a horse, but seriously, they all came from somewhere.


There's a difference between breeding because the horse is great and would pass on its excellent traits to its offspring, and breeding it because it's pretty. Seriously, breeding purely for a color that isn't rare or whatever sounds like a disaster. 

That said, reserving judgment until you've met with her is good advice. However, I will say to stick to your gut feeling. I often regret not listening to my intuition. If after meeting her, you strongly feel that Piper would be in a good home with the lady, then go for it!


----------



## Pipersmom

@Knave Good advice indeed. I have been thinking about this for a couple of hours now and I came up with the same thought. She deserves a chance and I will meet her tomorrow. We all have to learn and obviously her other horse is alive and well. I had her send me photos of the enclosure and she called my Vet and asked some great questions, which to me is a desire to do what's right for my mare. The enclosure isn't bad and with a gate on the front of it, I think it will do. I will still approach this with caution, and only Piper's best interests at heart. I've decided to do a bandage change in front of her tomorrow, which involves several "horse people only" kind of tricks that will be very eye-opening to her. This will help to decide if she's up for this and ground her in what she's really signing up for. Each bandage change we smell the wound, yes, we smell it, and it smells bad, but this smell is normal and if it changes from normal bad to really bad, we know she's got an infection. So it is necessary. Also we use some bailing twine and slip it through her halter and across her upper gums as an added aid to help keep her still. This doesn't hurt her, it just helps us to control Piper. It certainly isn't cruel or anything, but it's a horseman's trick and sometimes we need it. This girl needs to see what it really takes to change Piper's bandage and how rough this wound truly looks and smells. Then I have a sheet of questions to ask her. She doesn't know about proud-flesh, so her homework is to look it up via Google. Tomorrow she will get to help out! We go from there! She has good intentions, and big plans, we will see.


----------



## Pipersmom

@akihba
Thank you, and I agree with you about the breeding issue. Piper is a roan, but not registered. She is a bay roan that looks like a blue roan, and that is what this girl likes so much I think. I will follow my gut instinct after she's had the experience of a bandage change and after I've asked her a few questions. My gut has rarely betrayed me. As much as I want this chance for Piper, I wouldn't want to jump on the first chance, even if I have doubts. I want to give this girl a chance, but not if it's at Piper's expense. Piper is my first priority! I will be thoroughly vetting this girl. Thank you! <3


----------



## KigerQueen

She may be from out west. Here most boarding places can cram 30 to 40 horses on 3 to 5 acres... Most horse people only have 1 acre maybe 2.


----------



## MissLulu

So, I have been following your thread and am so sorry this happened to Piper (and you). I hope you find a wonderful home for your sweet horse. Just some thoughts....

I'm from out west (southwest) and lots of people have horses on a small property. My neighbor has five horses on an acre. They have open desert just outside their property so finding a place to ride isn't a worry. Grazing isn't a consideration because you need a ton of water to grow grass. I think it is cheaper to buy hay. 

The woman's age doesn't bother me. I was a horse crazy kid and if you had given me Piper at 12 and told me what I had to do to take care of her wound you bet I would have done it. My main concern is that she has two small children. When my children were small my focus was on them. My pets didn't get neglected but having an animal that needed constant care would have been a huge hardship for me. And that she wants to breed her. I think that is a bit premature. I don't know anything about breeding horses but I have three (grown) children and I know that pregnancy is extremely hard on a body so being healthy and strong is important. Also, I really feel animals should only be bred once they prove they have the good qualities that they will give to their offspring. You know your horse and may think she has those qualities but how would this woman know if she hasn't spent any time with your horse?

Good luck on your decision. I'm really sorry you are having to deal with this with your health issues. Do people foster horses? Maybe you could find someone that would be willing to take her for a while until a suitable home could be found.


----------



## Pipersmom

@KigerQueen Yes, we live in Idaho. She actually lives in a house that has one acre, so she doesn't have to board her horse(s), but one acre isn't enough to sustain the grazing of 2 horses. Thank you! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

@MissLulu Yes, the very young kids concern me as well. This young mom could barely talk with me on the phone without being interrupted by her baby boy. I don't know how she'll change Piper's bandages by herself, let alone while watching two young children. That's why this morning she'll observe a bandage change done by two experienced horse owners. She'll see that even then, it's not easy. The bandage pad, with medicine on it, feels cold to the tender wound and Piper reacts to that feeling every time. Another person needs to hold her. Sometimes Piper tries to back up and away from the person doing the bandaging and it isn't easy. It takes a system of practice and there is no way you can focus your attention on kids at that time. Also the breeding issue is something I will discuss with her. Piper isn't registered and while she's got great color and wonderful blood lines, there are already many unwanted horses going to slaughter that could use a great home. We will be discussing all of this. I've got a long list of issues to discuss with her. And I will do my best to give her an unbiased chance, because I got my first horse at age 11 and I remember how I started out as well. She may just be excited and eager, and she did call my vet, so she deserves a chance, but she needs to see what Piper's care is all about. It isn't easy! Once she sees a bandage change today, I will ask her to search her soul and honestly tell me if she feels she can handle that with her two young children, because once she has Piper, she cannot bring her back to this location. My friend here had to call on a neighbor for help on many of the bandage changes because I've been out sick. They will be relieved when Piper has a home. This young lady will need to be sure she can take over. And once she has Piper she will not be able to just sell her off either. I've asked her to keep in touch with me, because I don't want Piper to end up on a kill lot. This young mother must be sure that she can handle this. She may even get in there and give us a hand today! We will see. This wound isn't pretty and it smells, but that is what she wants to sign up for IF we decide she's a good candidate. 

Thank you so much for your kind words, it's nice to know that people out there are pulling for us! I really appreciate that! <3


----------



## Yogiwick

I wouldn't be balking at her age at all, it's young but she's not a child. I WOULD be balking about the major red flags about her maturity/ability to care for the horse and more importantly obvious lack of experience. How is she supposed to deal with the wound when she doesn't know what proud flesh is? Very very sketchy.. also remember, a good home is not necessarily a good match! I think it's a good point too that Piper isn't a one person job right now. I was out there vaccinating sheep today 2 weeks post op for my knee- the PLAN was to walk up to the sheep, poke them, walk away- next! What happened was me trying to catch/hold/vaccinate all at the same time as my help wasn't able to pick up the slack. I've been in that situation NUMEROUS times with horses. No help is better then bad help, but some things you really need two experienced people for. I'm glad you have faith in the rescue and I understand the sooner they "move her out" the better but tbh I was really expecting a place that would take her and keep her until healed and evaluated THEN adopt her out, I'd be very leary of this situation due to the nature of the injury. She may be the perfect horse for this girl once she is healed. I'm not sure she is now. Follow your gut.

Anyways, you've likely met her by now, so curious how it panned out


----------



## Werecat

Yogiwick said:


> Anyways, you've likely met her by now, so curious how it panned out


Same here! 
@Pipersmom For your sake and Piper and everyone involved, I hope it went well or that someone else more suitable will get in touch soon. Rooting for you and Piper all the way from Tennessee <3


----------



## Pipersmom

@Knave Sorry I missed this the first time, yes I think of green Powder River Panels as well. Thanks!


----------



## Pipersmom

@Yogiwick I agree with you and I got up very early this morning and just in case I thought we may take a chance on this young lady, I prepared an adoption contract that outlined some points she would have had to agree to if she were to have adopted Piper. These points included her furthering her horse knowledge and getting in touch with me before ever giving up on Piper, so that Piper wouldn't ever end up on a kill lot. The contract outlined that Piper was to get proper care with my same vet remaining involved, this includes teeth floating, hoof care, grooming, wound care, proper nutrition, exercise when she's ready and and all other care that is required, such as worming and vaccinations. However here is the update to all of you...the young lady did not show up, she canceled early this morning and I was quite relieved. I talked with her on the phone yesterday and told her I would let her help out on a bandage change today, so that she would see what she's getting into. I also told her what she can expect with this 5 year old. I said it takes 2 people to change this bandage and Piper reacts when the cold pad covered in ointment is first placed back on her wound. Someone has to hold her, while the other person applies the pad and wraps the wound back up. I asked her if she has someone that can help her. I also spoke with her about the fact that after being off for 6+ months, Piper will not be immediately ready for riding. She'll need more than just a tune-up, she will most likely need to be re-trained, as she was newly broke when the accident happened. All in all my talk with this girl was all about realities and was intended to make her see the light. I think that is what caused her to cancel this morning. She texted me that she would be looking at some other horses that are ready to ride and that she probably wouldn't be able to change Piper's bandage as her husband is at work all day. She also said she's not sure she could learn to recognize an infection or proud flesh and then she couldn't do right by Piper. So, the issue resolved itself. I may have scared her off, but not on purpose. I just wanted to be sure that she knows what she was getting into. I've informed the rescue that we are back at square one and that she didn't choose to adopt Piper. I must say, I feel relieved. I followed my gut, and the bottom line is that she simply wasn't right or ready for taking on any horse with this type of injury. Thanks to all of you for your continued support and well wishes! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

@Werecat Thank you so very much! That is very sweet of you! Yes, it worked out the way it needed to. We hope the right person will still come along. <3 I apologize for my late update, I had a Migraine all afternoon and needed to lay down for a time.


----------



## Werecat

@Pipersmom, I am relieved she decided against getting Piper, because her lack of knowledge worried me. All your gut instincts were correct, again


----------



## humanartrebel1020

Update pictures if you can soon.


----------



## egrogan

I'm sorry it didn't work out, but can't help but feel that it was the best outcome. Continued good wishes for finding the right situation for her.


----------



## Pipersmom

@Werecat Yes, she even admitted that she would have been alone with the kids for most of the day. The bandage changes would have been impossible for her to do alone and while having to watch a baby and a toddler. It worked out the way it was supposed to. She texted me this morning to tell me that she went back to the rescue and adopted an older horse that can be ridden right away. She wanted to hurry Piper's recovery along, because when we talked on the phone she said that while talking to my vet about what it takes to tend to Piper's wound, he allegedly told her Piper could come out of her stall now and walk a bit in the little coral that surrounds her make-shift barn/stall. I immediately knew that wasn't true. I told her Piper couldn't even walk from the trailer to the stall yet, and that it must have been a miscommunication. Sure enough, my vet said she needs at least 2 more months of complete stall rest before anyone can even think of walking her anywhere! I think another factor this young lady didn't like was that I checked and double checked everything about her, and I asked a lot of questions. She figured I would be too much of a hassle to deal with. Well, I care about what type of home Piper will go to, and if she's walked too early, or bred, or hurried along by someone who is inexperienced, Piper could get re-injured and end up on a kill lot. I will not allow that to happen!


----------



## Pipersmom

@egrogan Aww, thank you so much! Your good wishes are much appreciated! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

@humanartrebel1020 There is a bandage change today, I won't be there, but I've asked for new photos to be sent to me. I will post them as soon as I can! Thank you!


----------



## Yogiwick

While it's important she gets a new home it sounds like the immediate situation (worried about her well being and lack of care) has settled down and it's FAR more important at this point she gets the RIGHT home. This lady was the right home for another horse but not for this one, sounds like she showed her "true colors" (not to say she was lying with you!) when she went right to the rescue and adopted a riding horse! Glad she found a better match she sounded nice at least, and glad Piper is holding out for the right KNOWLEDGEABLE person. This just isn't a situation where you can settle for anything less then perfect. I'm sure it puts you more at ease too you shouldn't have to tell someone adopting a horse with a severe injury the BASICS of caring for that injury!

I was also wondering if she would be ABLE to trailer her so quickly, has your vet ok'd that?

Sigh, if you could get her to MA I would be more then happy to take care of her for you, even if short term! Sounds like your friend has stepped up to the plate, I don't know her but it's likely she was well intentioned and just handled the situation poorly, glad that seems to be on the right track at this point!


----------



## Pipersmom

@Yogiwick Yes, you are absolutely right, Piper needs the RIGHT home, and nothing less will do. She does need a more KNOWLEDGEABLE horse person to take her. Now, at least I've had time to draw up an adoption contract and a list of questions, so I feel more prepared for the next person that shows an interest. 

Piper can trailer for a short distance, but then she needs to rest. So, it's okay to trailer her for a few miles at a time and a low riding trailer is preferred. Oh I wish you could take her too, even if short term. Sadly I'm all the way in Idaho and you're in MA, so that's a long way to go. Thanks for thinking of us though! 

And yes, my friend has stepped up and is doing a great job for Piper in this new place where I have her boarded now. I'm quite thankful.


----------



## Pipersmom

Update! Sorry I didn't post any new photos tonight. My friend got the days mixed up and realized that Piper's bandage change isn't due till tomorrow. So tomorrow evening I will post at least one new photo. My apologies! <3


----------



## MissLulu

I have to give that young woman credit for deciding she couldn't handle Piper's needs. Many years ago my husband was talking about getting me a horse (we decided it wasn't the right time so we didn't get one). My children were young and wouldn't be much help. My husband said, "Well, you will want a horse that is a challenge!" No, not at all. At that time in my life I would have wanted a horse that I could put the two year old up bareback and lead the horse around knowing my child was safe and the horse calm. Life with little children is busy enough. Now I have an almost seven year old mare that need a lot of work but my youngest is 16 and loves working with our horse so it is fun to work together to train her. 



I wish I lived closer so I could offer to help you out with Piper. My Lulu is at the trainer's barn now and I miss having a horse in the backyard.


----------



## LoriF

I'm glad that you skipped over this girl for Piper. My horse was badly injured and I was told that she probably wouldn't heal enough to be a riding horse again. It took 18 months of healing before she was good to go and the injury has not bothered her in 5 years. I use her for trail riding now. I have no doubt that the outcome would not have been the same if she had been pushed too early.


----------



## Pipersmom

@MissLulu Thank you! I could sure use the help!


----------



## Pipersmom

@LoriF Yes, I agree, thankfully this young lady realized her limitations! Thank you!


----------



## Pipersmom

A quick update to everyone. I am sad to say that I still do not have new photos. The girl that changes the bandages along with another friend texted me and said that now that Piper is healing up more and more, she is beginning to move around more during bandage changes. Obviously she is getting stronger and able to move around more. My friend had her hands full during this morning's bandage change and forgot all about taking an update photo. The next bandage change is in 4 days! So sorry I don't have a photo to post today!


----------



## Pipersmom

We should get new photo soon. The sad thing is that I am back to square one when it comes to finding a new home for Piper. The horse rescue just helped the sheriff's office out in a nearby county and rescued another 5 horses. They are filled up to capacity, and cannot take Piper at this point. The horses they took in all need special care as they were nearly starved to death. I am hesitant to give Piper away for free to anyone who isn't fully and thoroughly checked out, because of kill-buyers. At this point we are stuck when it comes to finding Piper a great new home. Hoping something change!


----------



## akihba

Sorry to hear about being back at square 1. Would the rescue have any more connections for you? Maybe someone there knows someone who knows someone...


----------



## carshon

Is there a college or community college in your area with an equestrian program? Or a vet school or hospital? Some colleges will have equine students come in with no horse. They may be able to match piper up with a student if you are sure she will eventually be ridable.


----------



## Pipersmom

@akihba Sadly not at this time. The owner already asked around for me and nobody seems to be willing or able to take Piper on. I can only hope that that will change as she gets stronger. Thank you! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

@carshon That is a wonderful idea. We do not have a vet school, the closest one I can think of is Pullman, Washington, but we do have Boise State University. I am just not sure if they have an equestrian program, but I can make a phone call or two. Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

I have a general question. I have a private message, and I don't know how to properly open it. I was able to read it when I clicked on "text", however the message still appears unopened. I am not very computer savvy, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!! <3


----------



## akihba

Pipersmom said:


> @carshon That is a wonderful idea. We do not have a vet school, the closest one I can think of is Pullman, Washington, but we do have Boise State University. I am just not sure if they have an equestrian program, but I can make a phone call or two. Thank you so much! <3



My girlfriend's sister went to WSU at Pullman. I can get in touch with her if you have any questions about the program there.


----------



## Pipersmom

@akihba I appreciate the offer, but it's not necessary just yet, I'm not sure that we could trailer Piper that far just yet. I'd have to ask her vet about that. I'm in Boise, ID, so that would be a bit of a ride for her. Although it may be possible if she had frequent rest periods in between the trip. I just don't know yet, but thank you! <3 IF I think of some standard questions though, I will let you know. It's much appreciated.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Pipersmom said:


> I have a general question. I have a private message, and I don't know how to properly open it. I was able to read it when I clicked on "text", however the message still appears unopened. I am not very computer savvy, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!! <3


 I think this may be a glitch in the system, as I find the same thing happens if I am reading from my phone. Not until I look at it on my computer does it stop saying unread message.


Hope your filly is continuing to heal without complications.


----------



## Pipersmom

@phantomhorse13 Thank you! That may be it then. I appreciate it! Thanks! I just don't even know how to properly open a private message. I just clicked on text and then I saw 3 messages in a row typed out. The latest one still looks unread. Odd.


----------



## Pipersmom

*Update!*

Today I have a new photo. I have posted 3 photos side by side so that we can all compare them. I was told that Piper moved around a lot today and didn't hold still for this bandage change. So that caused her wound to bleed a bit, and the photo is slightly blurry. These bandage changes are getting harder as she feels stronger, but here is the first photo again, then the one where it is almost covering the bone and finally today's photo where the bone is fully covered. It looks a bit swollen to me, but that might be because she was moving around so much!


----------



## Yogiwick

It may be worth it to talk to your vet about sedatives and also to put a real twitch on her not just a lip chain. Unfortunately she will likely get worse before she gets better. How often is it being changed now? Several days I wouldn't be worried about her getting the sedative all the time and it would only be if needed. It's not worth the experience being dangerous her learning bad habits/to be scared or risking further damage to the wound.

A twitch isn't a big deal but a sedative the time to talk to the vet is now so you can have some on hand when you need it (I'm assuming you don't have anything appropriate lying around).

It looks good! maybe a tad swollen at the fetlock, but tbh that's the least of your worries, it almost looks worse in a sense but that's part of the healing process. Her leg shape is also so distorted it may be hard to tell things like swelling and whatnot.

When did the vet last see it? Curious if there are any updates to daily care now that it's filled in more.


----------



## Pipersmom

@Yogiwick Hi! The vet last saw it about a week ago. The ladies are using a sedative called Ace. They are also using a bit of bailing twine across the gums above her teeth. The only reason they have not yet tried a twitch is because Piper was severely abused before I purchased her. She has scars from a twitch above her gums right under her upper lip as well as around both ears. She was also beaten with a twitch. But I agree it's time to be pro-active and do more to assure nobody gets injured and that Piper doesn't get re-injured. There are no updates to her care. The bandages are being changed every 4 days now. Thank you for your concern and interest! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

I have an update for everyone. I have a dear friend that has retired from a public life and now lives in Texas and runs a sanctuary/rescue there. I didn't contact her at first, because it's so far away. Tonight I contacted her and she said she would take Piper without hesitation. She just needs to raise the money for gas to come and get her. I also promised her I would do my best to help raise some money for gas for her and some money for the bandages she'll have to buy for Piper's care! This is a huge step in the right direction. We will call the vet and find out if Piper can ride in the trailer for a long distance trip, although we know she'll need a lot of breaks. This rescue will not be looking to adopt her out, it will be a forever home for Piper. I've already sent photos along with all of the information about her wound and its care, so that my friend there can run it by her vet. Now we just need to raise funds for the trip, gas money and Piper's bandages. I feel optimistic!


----------



## greentree

I know this is sick-o, but I just love watching the body knit those wounds back together!! 

Very happy to here about someone in Texas taking her!! Open a gas card (if you do Shell, get the Rewards card and save a little bit) and then you can make payments.

Best wishes!!


----------



## Pipersmom

*Update*

@greentree Thank you, that's a great idea! I suppose I can let people know who the friend in Texas is. My friend is Elvira Shunney Scaff - yes the former Mistress of the Night, she now runs Whispering Pines Sanctuary! She is a woman with a kind and loving heart for animals, and Piper will have a great forever home there! If I choose to pay cash, I'll want to raise just about $300. I will be happy to be contributing that as my part toward her trip. We have decided to film a couple of bandage changes and will send her the videos. That way she'll know exactly what's involved. Yesterday Elvira told me that she treats many wounds and is ready to take Piper on. So I feel confident that she's the right person for this job.

I don't know if this is against the rules, but if anyone here wants to contribute even $10 dollars toward getting Piper to Texas, please send me a private message and I'll send you my PayPal information. I would sure appreciate any help toward getting Piper to a safe and loving forever home! Thank you! <3


----------



## Foxhunter

Are they using the Resolve on it? Doesn't look like it to me.

They should as it will take down the proud flesh and encourage rapid healing.


----------



## Pipersmom

@Foxhunter Can you tell me what Resolve is? I purchased PF Wondersalve and handed it to the two ladies that are taking care of Piper on the day the vet was there. He looked at the ingredients and said to hold off on using that for now, and to keep using what they were using. I don't know if the change in the wound from the last photo IS proud flesh or if it's just swollen because Piper moved around so much. I've sent the latest photo off to the Vet, but haven't heard anything back yet. He's very busy. Thank you!


----------



## Yogiwick

In regards to my previous post sounds like a good plan. Do keep in mind Ace is a very lightweight sedative and becomes less effective with repeated use as well as is easily "blow through" when a horse gets upset. But sounds like you have this in mind!!

I don't know who your friend is but am so glad this seems to be working out! Holding out for the right home was really key and if she's serious then waiting a little longer until Piper is ready to make long the trip will give even more time to raise funds.


----------



## Foxhunter

Sorry, it is Wonder Salve, it use to be Resolve! 

Most vets are anti more natural remedies. 

When I used it on the colt my vet didn't see him for about six weeks and when he did he just couldn't believe how healed to wound was. He has used it a great deal since then. 

I cut my hand on a saw across the base of mumb nearly to my wrist. It should have been stitched but I was busy! After the first couple of days I used the Salve on it and it was totally healed in just over a week, no scab, just a scar.


----------



## Pipersmom

@Yogiwick Yes, I agree and we are totally willing to wait as long as it takes. Thanks!


----------



## Pipersmom

@Foxhunter Yes, that's why I purchased the larger tub of it. I think we are ready to use it now! I believe you, it must be great stuff just from the testimonials on the site! <3


----------



## Yogiwick

Could be due to the extent of the wound. Now that it's filled in and you're much more out of the "danger zone" the vet may be more open to something new.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo

I’m so glad things are looking up for her. Both in her healing and her future.


----------



## trailhorserider

I think some swelling and stocking up is to be expected. My gelding had a horrible cut right over the fetlock joint and it healed up great but for a while during the healing process I thought he might have an enlarged leg after it healed. But he didn't, it just took a while for the swelling up to go away. So I wouldn't be overly worried if the leg is a little "fat" while it's healing. I think it looks great! 

I remember Elvira, she goes way back! How cool she now runs an animal sanctuary. :Angel:

You know what my vet had me putting on my horse's bad leg wound once it had granulated level with the skin? Hemorrhoid ointment! He wasn't sure if the proud flesh would need to be cut later or not, but it never did. I kept it wrapped and changed it every few days and put hemorrhoid ointment on it and we never had runaway proud flesh. We used sanitary pads next to the wound instead of gauze because it has a non-stick surface. And then vet wrap over the top. I used Vetricyn as a wash when I changed the bandage. It took about 6 months to heal but came out very nice, with only a small scar.

Anyway, if you have the wondersalve or whatever, use what is recommended. I just thought I would throw that out there in case it helped anyone else. I went through a LOT of vetwrap though! That was my biggest expense in the long-term wound care.


----------



## egrogan

trailhorserider said:


> I remember Elvira, she goes way back! How cool she now runs an animal sanctuary. :Angel:
> .


I thought the same thing! Though I think I was of the age that I technically was not supposed to be watching that movie and did at some friend’s house :wink:

Continued good wishes to you and Piper!


----------



## Pipersmom

@Yogiwick I certainly hope so, but either way, I purchased it and I'm ready to use it.


----------



## Pipersmom

@Squeaky McMurdo Thank you so much! It took some doing, but yes, things are certainly looking up! I am very encouraged as well! She's got a long ride ahead of her and we still need to raise some funds, but we will get there! Thank you! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

@trailhorserider Thank you so much! That is a good tip. It's not the first time I've heard of Hemorrhoid ointment being a great treatment for wounds as well as a beauty treatment for puffy eyes. I will keep that in mind. We are currently using pads that basically look and work like diapers to cover the wound. They have self adhesive edges and a non-stick side that goes on the injured area. They work great. Then we use ace bandage and medical tape to keep it all on. It's working so far. The ace bandage can be washed and re-used. That is helping to keep the cost down a bit. Thank you for your post. I appreciate it! <3

Oh and I'm glad your horse healed up so well. It's good to hear stories like yours! Yes, Elvira is a sweetheart. She does a lot for animals in need!


----------



## Pipersmom

@egrogan That's funny! I think we've all been there! LOL! Thank you so much for the good wishes! They are much appreciated! <3


----------



## greentree

Pipersmom said:


> @greentree Thank you, that's a great idea! I suppose I can let people know who the friend in Texas is. My friend is Elvira Shunney Scaff - yes the former Mistress of the Night, she now runs Whispering Pines Sanctuary! She is a woman with a kind and loving heart for animals, and Piper will have a great forever home there! If I choose to pay cash, I'll want to raise just about $300. I will be happy to be contributing that as my part toward her trip. We have decided to film a couple of bandage changes and will send her the videos. That way she'll know exactly what's involved. Yesterday Elvira told me that she treats many wounds and is ready to take Piper on. So I feel confident that she's the right person for this job.
> 
> I don't know if this is against the rules, but if anyone here wants to contribute even $10 dollars toward getting Piper to Texas, please send me a private message and I'll send you my PayPal information. I would sure appreciate any help toward getting Piper to a safe and loving forever home! Thank you! <3


What part of Texas is she in? Google failed me.....


----------



## Pipersmom

@greentree I think I need to clarify here. The original Elvira was played by Cassandra Peterson who is now 67 and still plays the part, my Elvira only played that part briefly and then had a horrible event where an unknown shooter shot her in the back of the head and although she pulled through, she was in a coma for some time. Although I know Cassandra Peterson as well, the Elvira I'm speaking of is the second one. She lives in Montgomery, Texas, that is where Piper is going! I hope that clears up any confusion!


----------



## greentree

I figured with whispering pines as the name she was near there....that’s where I grew up!


----------



## Pipersmom

@greentree Yes, that's great! I understand it's at Montgomery, Texas.


----------



## Pipersmom

So, here is an update for all! Today I spoke to my Vet again. He said Piper is okay to take that long trip to Montgomery, Texas. He will go out to see Piper and examine her leg once more, as well as give her the needed Coggins shot and exam for her health Certificate which she'll need to legally cross State lines. It's another expense, but it needs to be done. We are looking into a group called "Hitch your Horse a Ride" for transporting Piper to Texas. Apparently they transport horses professionally and have very good reviews, even with injured or special needs horses. We plan to video tape a bandage change for Elvira, so she'll know what we do to keep control of Piper, and I've already spoken with her about ordering a sedative for Piper's bandage changes. She's handled many injured horses and has changed many bandages, she feels pretty confident in taking this on. We have shipping boots for Piper and are just waiting on the right person to trailer her to Texas, and on my Vet to finish her exam and Coggins. It's all a go on this end and Elvira cannot wait to meet Piper.


----------



## Werecat

@Pipersmom That's wonderful! Looking forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## carshon

@Pipersmom also look into Fleet of Angels they help transport rescue horses at lower costs


----------



## Pipersmom

@Werecat Thank you, I will do my best to keep everyone posted!


----------



## Pipersmom

@carshon Oh, thank you so much! That is great to know and I'll pass it on to Elvira right away! Cannot thank you enough! <3


----------



## ilhr

Oh! poor Piper, btw Hows Piper now?


----------



## Pipersmom

@ilhr Piper is healing and getting stronger. The vet says she is strong enough to make that 30 hour journey to Montgomery, Texas, her new forever home! I am thrilled to know that she's going to be with a good friend of mine and she will have a very good home there! <3


----------



## ilhr

Thats great! Best wishes for you & her.


----------



## Pipersmom

@ilhr Thank you so much! Now we are just working to arrange her trip to Texas! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

Just a quick update, we are still waiting to hear from Fleet of Angels or Hitch your Horse a Ride. Piper is very much wanted at my friend's place. I will let you all know when her journey begins. This waiting isn't easy but we need to do everything right. I've managed to raise some money towards Piper's trip to Texas and I sent that to Elvira already. It will at least pay for 1/2 of the gas costs. If I can raise more money I'll forward that. I can't wait to see Piper go to her new forever home. I will keep you guys posted! <3


----------



## greentree

@Pipersmom did she make it down to Texas? Hope she is still healing well!


----------



## Pipersmom

@*greentree* Thank you for asking. Piper is still healing well, but sadly she is still here. Fleet of Angels is asking $900 for the trip to Texas and we don't have it. She's got her Coggins and Health Certificate and is ready to travel. We just need the funds now. Piper is now able to take a few steps outside of her stall and this is the perfect time to ship her to Texas, we just need the funds. Thank you for asking! <3


----------



## greentree

I am glad she is healing well. By the time she gets to TX, she won’t even need to go! I think that is highway robbery....the Angels part seems a bit of a misnomer. I shipped a horse commercially from TX to Northern CA for less. I wish I had a way to help, but I have no $$....


----------



## loosie

They want $900 to 'rescue' a horse??! If she's healing so well now, no longer needing intensive care? So perhaps she could find a good home elsewhere?


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Hi Pipersmom,

I've been following your thread for quite some time now, just haven't commented.
How are you? How is Piper? Have you heard any more re transporting her to your friend?
How are you going with donations - what have you raised and what do you need still?

The wound looks a lot better than originally.. sadly I too thought she was going to be a goner without 24/7 care. She is looking good, a lot of recover to go yet - but certainly not a lost cause like it originally seemed - you, and your helpers have done wonders, well done and fingers crossed she continues to improve.


----------



## Pipersmom

@greentree 

Yes it seems a bit expensive to me too. They said they had a trailer with "air ride" that would make her journey more comfortable. I don't know if they are charging extra for that, or something else, but it's outrageous. Piper is healing well, but will still need a lot of extra care. The best place for her is in Texas, and since my friend there stepped up when nobody else did, I'm not about to send Piper elsewhere now, but yes, we are already working on finding her a ride with someone else. 

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. My brother's doctor gave him some more bad news about 3 additional tumors and we've all been trying to cope with that news.


----------



## Pipersmom

@loosie 

While Piper is healing well, she still cannot even be hand-walked, although she can try to walk outside a bit on her own. She still cannot load enough weight onto that leg to have her feet trimmed and although bandage changes are now twice weekly, she's still got a ways to go. We agree that Fleet of Angels is no bargain, so we are looking for another hauler to take Piper to Texas. Elvira stepped up when nobody else did, I still believe that sanctuary will be the best home for Piper. 

I'm sorry it took me so long to reply, but as I said above, we have been handling some bad news about my brother's cancer.


----------



## Pipersmom

@MyFillyAspen Hi, thank you so much for your comment! I'll try to answer all of your questions in order. I'm under a great deal of stress lately. A lot of that stress comes from me worrying about my brother and his cancer, which has gotten far more aggressive recently and he's found out that even after an intense round of chemo he's got 3 tumors that were noted by a surgeon in Seattle and we are now having to focus on those. My brother's white count is low and that means he's not a good candidate for more chemo. My kidney's are doing ok, but I suffer from chronic Migraines. My Neurologist is doing all she can to help me out with that. 

Piper is starting to walk a bit more and she's doing great! She cannot be hand walked yet, that will still take some time. We have not heard more about transporting Piper to Texas, but we've got someone else helping us to find a new shipper and she's quite the go-getter, so there is hope. We have not raised any money yet, it seems that everyone is struggling just as we are. 

Thank you so much for your kind words. I also thought the worst when I first saw Piper's leg, but I didn't want to give up on her. This is truly a miracle! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

@MyFillyAspen Hi, thank you so much for your comment! I'll try to answer all of your questions in order. I'm under a great deal of stress lately. A lot of that stress comes from me worrying about my brother and his cancer, which has gotten far more aggressive recently and he's found out that even after an intense round of chemo he's got 3 tumors that were noted by a surgeon in Seattle and we are now having to focus on those. My brother's white count is low and that means he's not a good candidate for more chemo. My kidney's are doing ok, but I suffer from chronic Migraines. My Neurologist is doing all she can to help me out with that. 

Piper is starting to walk a bit more and she's doing great! She cannot be hand walked yet, that will still take some time. We have not heard more about transporting Piper to Texas, but we've got someone else helping us to find a new shipper and she's quite the go-getter, so there is hope. We have not raised any money yet, it seems that everyone is struggling just as we are. 

Thank you so much for your kind words. I also thought the worst when I first saw Piper's leg, but I didn't want to give up on her. This is truly a miracle! <3


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Any recent photos?


----------



## Pipersmom

@AtokaGhosthorse Not yet, I'm waiting on the most recent photos. I will post them when I get them. We've all been busy trying to raise funds for her trip to Texas, but her leg looks much better.


----------



## Pipersmom

*Piper update with a photo!*

I finally have a photo of Piper's leg to post! I am sorry I haven't been on, but my brother who has cancer took a turn for the worse, and I have had my hands full with many issues. Piper's leg looks so much better and no signs of proud flesh. It is amazing! The lady that is taking care of her is doing a great job!!!


----------



## Pipersmom

Hi everyone! I have a new update for you. My friend in Montgomery, Texas and I never were able to raise the funds to get Piper shipped to Texas, so we agreed to keep looking for a home for her here in Idaho where I live. The owner and founder of the local horse rescue is a friend of mine and he couldn't take Piper although he wanted to, but he is currently twice the number of horses over capacity. Still, he did the most selfless thing! A woman he knew came to him looking for a horse. She has a background of holistic healing and horse chiropractic as well as years and years of horse knowledge. Her parents happen to own a couple of horses that came directly from Piper's bloodlines. Robert from the horse rescue could have talked this lady, named Dana, into adopting one of his horses, instead he told her all about Piper. She called me and the next day she went out to meet Piper. It was love at first sight! She went out there without me, because she wanted to have an encounter with Piper without any interference. I got the call that she would love to adopt Piper and bring her to her parent's ranch the very next day! Success! It is a wonderful Ranch with many other horses and the perfect stalls for Piper to recover in. She is getting body work and massages! Sea Salt is being used to remove dead flesh from her wound. She is now walking almost without a limp, and the sparkle is back in Piper's eye. Dana's parents love and adore Piper. I couldn't have hoped for a better home for her. The knowledge that Dana has is exactly what Piper needs on this part of her journey toward healing. I know all will be well now! The best part is that I'm able to visit Piper whenever I want to! <3 This worked out even better than if Elvira had been able to take her! And I'm grateful to Elvira for stepping aside and saying let's give her to the best available home that we can find, even if I lose out! Thanks my friend! <3


----------



## phantomhorse13

So glad to hear of this outcome!


----------



## loosie

Oh that sounds great Pipersmom! Sounds like it was meant to be!


----------



## whisperbaby22

A great outcome due to your hard work. Glad that your horse has a good home.


----------



## carshon

Prayer answered. Not in the way you anticipated but in the right way. Congratulations!


----------



## Pipersmom

@loosie Yes, it is the ideal place for Piper and her new owner and I have become fast friends! I am so happy it turned out this way! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

@whisperbaby22 Thank you so much! It didn't seem possible at times, but I feel so blessed to know now, that this tragedy had such a happy ending! <3


----------



## Pipersmom

@carshon Absolutely!!! And I am so happy, as is Piper. She's in the sun, getting massages and chiropractic care, and she's got a sparkle back in her eye! <3


----------

